# Malvoisin's Curse of the Crimson Throne (OOC)



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, with EvolutionKB on board as Player #6, we're locked and loaded to get this show on the road...as soon as we have a player's guide and an adventure, that is! 

In the meantime, it's time to start working in earnest on character sheets. I know they won't really be able to be 'finished' until we learn more about how the campaign kicks off (not to mention bonus feats?) from the PG...but I'm sure some of the nuts and bolts can start being assembled. 

Of course, some of you are already pretty much done, so...you know what I mean.

I'm tired. I'm sure there's more I wanted to talk about, but let's save it for the morrow.

[sblock=Character Creation Guidelines]
1. Race: I'd prefer to stick to core races only. If you're just dying to play something weirder, I suppose we could discuss it. But I'll probably say no.

2. Classes/Feats/Spells/Equipment: I'm open to some departure from the beaten path here, with most options from WotC's splatbooks likely to be approved. I will consider material from third-party sources as well. I'd appreciate it if you ask me specifically for approval about anything you're interested in that isn't found in the SRD. (However, the following sources are off-limits: All Forgotten Realms, Eberron, or other campaign world-specific books; All psionics books; Magic of Incarnum; Tome of Battle (Book of 9 Swords); Book of Exalted Deeds; Book of Vile Darkness).

Also, please be aware that for future multi-classing considerations, there will be a limit of three classes total for a character...and only one of those three may be a Prestige Class. 

3. Deity/Domains (if relevant): I assume everyone has access to the list of Golarion deities and domains found in the Rise of the Runelords player's guide. If I am mistaken, just let me know, and I'll provide it here. With the exception of Desna, none of the player-appropriate deities have been fleshed out further than those bare bones details. You can choose any of the non-evil deities on that list, but some make more sense than others for an urban-centered game, IMO. As an FYI, I believe Abadar is on the slate for a full write-up sometime this spring.

4. HP: Maximum for 1st level. Future advancement still to be determined, but I'll probably use a fixed method.

5. Gold: Average to start per class, NOT maximum. Also, no PC may begin play with more than 20 gp in pocket, so 'use it or lose it.'

6. Ability scores: 28 Point Buy

7. Algnment: No evil. I'm very skeptical of Chaotic Neutral as well, as I don't want any PCs who are overly difficult for other party members to get along with.

8. Background Trait: For a background that relates the PC to petty crimeboss Gaedran Lamm, the character may take a trait which confers a small bonus. This trait may come directly from the Player's Guide, or may be created by the player. As a general rule, these traits confer a +2 bonus to a skill, a +1 bonus to a save, or allow two skills to become class skills.

9. Characters will receive 4 bonus skill points to be divided among one or two Craft, Profession, or Perform skills of your choice (which will automatically be considered as class skills). The chosen skills must be consistent with the character's background. 

10. Please try to find an illustration for your character online, and post it with your sheet. I will be using said picture to create a token for use with combat maps.

11. Ideas about combat tactics (for NPCing in combat if needed), thoughts on other PCs (if known or relevant), and thoughts regarding future advancement, are all strongly welcomed.

12. Please crib your character sheets with game rules details for anything not found in the SRD (for easy reference when away from home).[/sblock]

Curse of the Crimson Throne IC OOC RG


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats to Evo on being picked as our 6th PC.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

Skippy!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey everybody!  I'll have Karastro posted in the gallery shortly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

I remember seeing the starting gold for the warlock somewhere(it's not in my CA), can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I remember seeing the starting gold for the warlock somewhere(it's not in my CA), can anybody point me in the right direction?



As bard (4d4x10) or 100 avg.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot...*goes off to finish equipment*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope I'm not stepping on any toes with my skill choices.  I'll have to boost up my knowledges a little to qualify for that PrC, but his social skills will be every bit as good as Tom Cruise(minus the CRAAAAZZZY).


(I looked for a good picture of a guy in a suit/nice clothes, but couldn't find anything that fit/wasn't heavily copyrighted, so good ol Tommy has to do.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

Mmmkay, let's talk about character speech colorization.

Looks like Coldan will stick with silver.

Legildur's guy appears to have taken on medium turquoise. (Leg, name that dude already, huh? Something other than 'Conan the Librarian, I mean.)  

And, I'll bet dollars to donuts that Voadam's buckle-swashing *Orman Stahl* will go with the traditional *bold white*.

How's about the rest of you?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

FYI, I pasted the complete character creation rules into the first post of this thread, for easier reference.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, a house rules thought....

How would you all feel about trying the new 'Death and Dying' rules as presented in this article? They're intended as an approximation of how the rules will be presented in 4th edition. I think they look like they might add some fun to the game, but I wanted to get a consensus from the players. If you don't want to read the article, you can just peruse the rules below:

[sblock=Death and Dying Rules]
1) At 0 hp or less, you fall unconscious and are dying.
Any damage dealt to a dying character is applied normally, and might kill him if it reduces his hit points far enough (see #2).

2) Characters die when their negative hit point total reaches -10 or one-quarter of their full normal hit points, whichever is a larger value.
This is less than a 4th Edition character would have, but each monster attack is dealing a smaller fraction of the character’s total hit points, so it should be reasonable. If it feels too small, increase it to one-third full normal hit points and try again.

3) If you’re dying at the end of your turn, roll 1d20.
Lower than 10: You get worse. If you get this result three times before you are healed or stabilized (as per the Heal skill), you die.
10-19: No change.
20: You get better! You wake up with hit points equal to one-quarter your full normal hit points.

4) If a character with negative hit points receives healing, he returns to 0 hp before any healing is applied.
In other words, he’ll wake up again with hit points equal to the healing provided by the effect—a cure light wounds spell for 7 hp will bring any dying character back to 7 hp, no matter what his negative hit point total had reached.)

5) A dying character who’s been stabilized (via the Heal skill) doesn’t roll a d20 at the end of his turn unless he takes more damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

Gadeann Fayne reserves sienna as his color.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.
> 
> My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.



That's fine, Voadam. I hope your family feels better soon!

I appreciate you letting us know.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll take my normal Royal Blue.  I enthusiastic for 4E, so I'd like to give the new death and dying rules a go.  That brings up another question...is Paizo staying 3.5 for the AP or are they going to switch to 4E?  I can't imagine they switch in the middle of an AP, but I thought I heard rumors...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'll take my normal Royal Blue.  I enthusiastic for 4E, so I'd like to give the new death and dying rules a go.  That brings up another question...is Paizo staying 3.5 for the AP or are they going to switch to 4E?  I can't imagine they switch in the middle of an AP, but I thought I heard rumors...



Paizo has not received the 4E ruleset, so will not be converting (most of the AP is in the can or near so at this point anyway). The earliest they could convert is for AP 3 if they had the rules Real-Soon-Now (TM), but practically it would be AP 4.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

What stonegod said...this AP is 3.5 all the way through.

Although, I might propose house rules here and there if some aspect of 4e catches my fancy...kind of like the death and dying rules above.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2008)

Psst... I've got you Player's Guide right here.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like I better knock up a character real soon!!  Thanks Stonegod for linking the players guide (I'd been waiting on that before getting into it) and Mal for summarising the creation rules.

I'd be happy with the death and dyeing alternate rules from that article. I read them and liked them, mainly because they resemble house rules we introduced to 3.5 many moons ago.

What's the story with dwarves in this adventure? After rereading the character creation rules and the bit about bonus skill points for profession etc made me think about a wandering dwarven wizard (diviner) with storytelling as his Perform skill, using his Divining talent to uncover truths and discover new secrets to build his repetoire. The loss of the human bonus feat and skills points would hurt though....


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Psst... I've got you Player's Guide right here.



OUTSTANDING!!!!!

Thanks, stonegod! I urge all of you to download and memorize this guide post-haste!   

At least, that's what _I'm_ going to do...


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> What's the story with dwarves in this adventure? After rereading the character creation rules and the bit about bonus skill points for profession etc made me think about a wandering dwarven wizard (diviner) with storytelling as his Perform skill, using his Divining talent to uncover truths and discover new secrets to build his repetoire. The loss of the human bonus feat and skills points would hurt though....



You could certainly go with a dwarven wizard if you'd like, Leg. One likely point of origin would be Janderhoff, if you didn't want him to be a native of Korvosa. I'll take a look through my Pathfinders and see what I can find about Janderhoff. Stay tuned.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 13, 2008)

Just devoured the PG...I'll have to look over both again to pick a suitable feat if I get it.  Did you want us pick a trait as well?  After reading the PG, I've gotta say, I'm looking foward to this game more and more.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Just devoured the PG...I'll have to look over both again to pick a suitable feat if I get it.  Did you want us pick a trait as well?  After reading the PG, I've gotta say, I'm looking foward to this game more and more.



It appears that the first adventure will assume a plot hook involving each of the PCs having some sort of history or connection with Gaedren Lamm, so yes, I do want to use those traits in the final section of the PG. Character backgrounds should be constructed to reflect the selected trait. I think also, for the sake of variety, I'd prefer if each of you chooses a different one.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It appears that the first adventure will assume a plot hook involving each of the PCs having some sort of history or connection with Gaedren Lamm, so yes, I do want to use those traits in the final section of the PG. Character backgrounds should be constructed to reflect the selected trait. I think also, for the sake of variety, I'd prefer if each of you chooses a different one.



I'm guessing Coldan's going to be addiction for obvious reasons; still looking at it though.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

I should add, also, that I would have no problem with you guys thinking up your own background connections to Lamm, and an associated trait to go with it. It looks like the guideline is to give a +2 bonus to a skill, a +1 bonus to one save category, or to make two skills class skills.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> What's the story with dwarves in this adventure? After rereading the character creation rules and the bit about bonus skill points for profession etc made me think about a wandering dwarven wizard (diviner) with storytelling as his Perform skill, using his Divining talent to uncover truths and discover new secrets to build his repetoire. The loss of the human bonus feat and skills points would hurt though....





Just a note, Legildur, but your backstory may end up being very similar to my wandering Shoanti Storyteller. Just a thought. My PC was exiled and forced into wandering, so it may not be too similar, but I just wanted to bring it up.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

All, I have updated item #8 in the character creation rules. Rather than a bonus feat, the character may take the trait bonus for a background that reflects a history with Gaedren Lamm. It appears that this campaign does not include bonus feats for starting characters, as most/all of the feats included in the PG appear to be for higher level characters.

I considered allowing a bonus feat from the Rise of the Runelords players guide, but I figured that might be too many freebies. With six PCs in the mix, I don't think survivability will be a major issue, so you shouldn't need the bonus feat. You'll still get the trait bonus, plus additional bonus skill points reflecting the PC's history.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

Legildur, here's a little bit about Janderhoff, and a recap about the dwarven race from the player's guides. It may prove inspirational. 



			
				Rise of the Runelords Player's Guide said:
			
		

> *Dwarves:* The majority of the dwarves of Varisia live in the iron-walled town of Janderhoff. Having settled in the copper-rich foothills of the Mindspin Mountains centuries ago, with the coming of foreign interlopers the dwarves have seen their home change from a simple mining village to a bustling trading town. Despite Janderhoff’s fortresslike exterior, its people welcome any visitors who seek to do honest business and who don’t cause trouble. This hospitality extends to both the Shoanti tribes of the Storval Plateau and the Chelish traditionalists of Korvosa. While the barbarians and Chelaxians antagonize one another seemingly at every opportunity, Janderhoff has no mind for such bickering. The dwarves eagerly capitalize on their position as the sole passage for the worked goods of Korvosa and beyond onto the plateau and rare Shoanti foods, medicines, and ancient artifacts into the south. While Janderhoff offers great opportunities to enterprising dwarves, those who seek their fortunes away from their home’s copper steeples can be found among the workshops of Magnimar, the gas forges of Riddleport, hunting alongside the Shoanti, and anywhere else in Varisia that a profit might be made.






			
				Pathfinder #3 said:
			
		

> *Janderhoff:* With its massive iron curtain wall and steeples of beaten copper, the dwarven stronghold of Janderhoff squats like a great armored beast among the foothills of the Mindspin Mountains. Yet, despite its forbidding appearance, the city is a bustling nexus of trade, with Shoanti and Chelaxians alike passing through the well-guarded tunnels that form the city’s only entrances. Once inside, visitors quickly find themselves in the low-ceilinged markets and smithies that provide the city’s livelihood. These surface buildings are mostly for receiving outsiders, as the majority of the town’s population lives belowground in an intricate lattice of subterranean streets.






			
				Curse of the Crimson Throne Player's Guide said:
			
		

> *Dwarves:* Because of their contracts with the city and the noble houses, dwarven merchants from Janderhoff always have buyers lined up for their wares. Once their contracted buyers choose the wares they want, the dwarves sell the rest in Gold Market (in Midland). The remainder of their goods, particularly magical weapons and armor, they sell in the Dock Trade (in North Point). Dwarven brokers exist in all of the city’s major markets, and dwarves in general are often held to be the most reputable and honorable of the city’s merchants and tradesmen.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2008)

All righty, I've now read through the entire Player's Guide. I have to say, I'm quite pleased with the information therein, especially the complex political situation of Korvosa.

I also really like that there are little bits of detail that tie in so nicely with your character concepts. The Order of the Nail for Coldan; The Gray district and its cathedral of Pharasma (not to mention the Harrow Deck!) for Girri; The Bank of Abadar for Karastro; the historical ties to the Shoanti nations for Gadeann; the numerous noble families for Orman. I'm sure it won't be difficult to find some good stuff for Legildur's wizard as well: The Acadamae is one obvious possibility.

I'm eager to see your backgrounds come together now that we have more information to go on.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 13, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just a note, Legildur, but your backstory may end up being very similar to my wandering Shoanti Storyteller. Just a thought. My PC was exiled and forced into wandering, so it may not be too similar, but I just wanted to bring it up.



Thanks for the heads up on that Rhun.  Maybe Conan the Librarian will be a loreseeker of sorts, seeking out stories of the famous, and not so famous, dwarves that have made their way outside the Clans.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2008)

Family member drowned and we had a funeral. Sorry I wasn't here much. Was my husband's cousin.

I claim sandy brown for Girri.  But no pg for me due to living with inlaws while we reconstruct our 1880s church house.

Welcome aboard, EKB.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Family member drowned and we had a funeral. Sorry I wasn't here much. Was my husband's cousin.
> 
> I claim sandy brown for Girri.  But no pg for me due to living with inlaws while we reconstruct our 1880s church house.
> 
> Welcome aboard, EKB.



CB, I'm really sorry to hear you had an unexpected death in the family. No need whatsoever to apologize for not being around.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about things, CB.

Coldan updated with his Love Lost (Widowed) trait. Gave an interesting spin on things (and puts him more in touch with classic Dark Knight origin stories )

EKB: I was browsing Storn's art (where Coldan's image is from) for a replacement image for Karastro (Mr. Cruise is soooo out of place ). Here are a few that I think *might* work:
- http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/Storn/?action=view&current=Toredon72.jpg
- http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/Storn/?action=view&current=Nicodemus72.jpg
- http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y35/Storn/?action=view&current=DeathloRes.jpg


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2008)

stonegod, I like Coldan's updated b/g. I think it could create some interesting role-playing opportunities between he and Girri.

And, I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't really care for Tom Cruise as the pic for Karastro....I just didn't want to be the first to say anything. Sorry, EKB.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2008)

CB, I think since you won't be able to easily download the player's guide, I'll go through it and try to find some information that might be useful for Girri's development, then post it here.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> CB, I think since you won't be able to easily download the player's guide, I'll go through it and try to find some information that might be useful for Girri's development, then post it here.



The Harrowed feat would be appropriate, I think: Get a random boost to a stat related roll based upon which Harrow card is pulled.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2008)

Mal, if you could post or email pertinent PG info for Girri to me, that would be most helpful. My in-laws (God love em) have only dial-up and since my mother-in-law is finicky about her computer, I dare not go near the thing. I could definitely benefit from some help re: the PG and helpful hints. Last i knew, I'd already spent all of Girri's feat slots to get the bladed scarf (exotic weapon), and the Varisian tattoo. I'm open to having help or just keeping it simple and sticking to phb material.

Update on our church house is as follows:

I am having the furnaces checked and the gas lines tested for leaks. Soon as that is done and the place is heated, then we start work on the broken water pump. We also need a roof, which we will do ourselves. Best estimate is that we can move in maybe this summer, but before we get the house set up for high-speed internet, I want to have the wiring inside the house up to code.

I will try to post pics of the work and the house as things get started. 

Until I get back online in a more efficient capacity than my current iPod, a good email address  for me is wlburford at hotmail dot com.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, CB. 


Mal, I should be able to get my PC finished up this weekend.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry about your loss CB.

Thanks stonegod.  You come through again.  The second picture was great.



> And, I'm glad I'm not the only one who didn't really care for Tom Cruise as the pic for Karastro....I just didn't want to be the first to say anything. Sorry, EKB.




No problem, I hated it just as much.  It was late when I was looking and I settled for it.  I switched shifts at work the last couple days, otherwise I would have tried to find a new one.  Character sheet updated with new pic.

Later tonight I should have sheet updated with more info.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2008)

CB, I will definitely pull some info for you...I'll probably post it here, but I may e-mail it to you as well. It probably won't happen today, though. My wife won't want me working on the game on Valentine's Day!   

Rhun, this weekend sounds like a fine timeline. As of right now, the vibe at Paizo is that subscriber copies of PF #7 will be shipping the last week of February. If that's so, then that is also when I will receive my PDF copy of the adventure. So, my best guess is that we're about two weeks away from an IC thread.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2008)

EKB, I can't see your new pic in the Rogue's Gallery...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2008)

I updated Karastro's sheet with info tying him to Lamm(and fixed the picture).  Trait I have decided upon...

Trait:  Abadar's Deliverer of Justice (Diplomacy and Bluff become class skills)

Legildur, have you seen the sub level for wizards in complete champion?  At 5th level(a while off I know) you trade your bonus feat for the ability to spontaneously cast any spell of the divination school.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Mmmkay, let's talk about character speech colorization.
> 
> Looks like Coldan will stick with silver.
> 
> ...




Mmmm, donuts. *I will indeed take bold.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Mmmm, donuts. *I will indeed take bold.*



Shocking!   

Have things settled down a bit on the home front, then?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I updated Karastro's sheet with info tying him to Lamm(and fixed the picture).  Trait I have decided upon...
> 
> Trait:  Abadar's Deliverer of Justice (Diplomacy and Bluff become class skills)
> 
> Legildur, have you seen the sub level for wizards in complete champion?  At 5th level(a while off I know) you trade your bonus feat for the ability to spontaneously cast any spell of the divination school.



All right, sir, I have created a token from Karastro's new picture, and I must say it is a vast improvement over Jerry Maguire. 

Your created Trait is a good choice, as well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

The first post of the RG now has links to maps of both Varisia and Korvosa. These are exactly the same as those provided in the Players Guide, I just posted them for ease of reference in case one's PG is unavailable.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Family member drowned and we had a funeral. Sorry I wasn't here much. Was my husband's cousin.




I'm sorry for your loss CB, my condolences.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Shocking!
> 
> Have things settled down a bit on the home front, then?




Not at all unfortunately, but I needed to be in the office at work today instead of working part time from home and at the local library with a laptop and I've got a few minutes of downtime to look around. It will be a miracle if I don't catch what's been going around, I can feel myself fighting off the beginnings of it already.  :\  So lots of rest and fluids for me as I take care of everyone.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

stonegod, can you break down Coldan's skill point distribution in a little more detail for me? I can't get the numbers to come out the same as you have them recorded on his sheet.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, can you break down Coldan's skill point distribution in a little more detail for me? I can't get the numbers to come out the same as you have them recorded on his sheet.



Diplomacy +2cc+3 Cha = +4
Intimidate +4 +3 Cha + 2 Trait = +9
Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +4 + 0 Int = +4
Perform (oratory) +4 + 3 Cha = +7
Ride +2 + 0 Dex = +2


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, that was fast...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Wow, that was fast...



As LEW character judge, I do a lot of skill math...


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Diplomacy +2cc+3 Cha = +4
> Intimidate +4 +3 Cha + 2 Trait = +9
> Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +4 + 0 Int = +4
> Perform (oratory) +4 + 3 Cha = +7
> Ride +2 + 0 Dex = +2



Okay, I see my mistake now. Skills are right, and Coldan is good to go.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

EKB, in looking over Karastro's skills, I was able to recreate your numbers with one skill point left over (even accounting for Kn:Local and Kn:Nobility as cross-class skills). Can you take one more look at the distribution, and see if you agree?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 15, 2008)

Just about to fix it, I was awaiting for the initial approval of the trait(the extra point will be from making diplomacy a class skill).

Edit:  fixed, added point to diplomacy.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Just about to fix it, I was awaiting for the initial approval of the trait(the extra point will be from making diplomacy a class skill).
> 
> Edit:  fixed, added point to diplomacy.



Got it! That should about clear Karastro to start play.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2008)

stonegod, this information about Hellknights appeared on the Paizo messageboards today, courtesy of F. Wesley Schneider. I thought it might be useful to you.



			
				Paizo Messageboards said:
			
		

> Hellknights: First appearing in the paladin description in the Rise of the Runelords Players Guide, Hellknights are an order of law enforcers interested not so much in the social goodliness and charity of typical paladins but in the foundation and stringent maintenance of order. In their iron-handed exaction of law—specifically, the laws of their various orders and their home country of Cheliax—Hellknights emulate the most organized and effective armies in all the planes: the legions of Hell. They are not concerned with morality, they are not concerned with methods, they are concerned with results. If people cannot be trusted to obey the law out of their own senses of civility and social righteousness, then they will be treated like beasts, learning to obey out of fear of a master's stern hand.
> 
> Regardless of their severity, Hellknights are not an evil group. Although there are doubtlessly numerous evil members—particularly among the upper echelons of power—the majority of the orders are lawful neutral, with lawful neutral, lawful evil, and lawful good members filling the ranks of each. The study of Hell’s tenants and even the summoning of devils are tools meant to intimidate and strengthen the individual resolve of the orders’ members. Hellknights are taught to replace emotion with steely discipline. They train with summoned devils, the signifiers of their orders coaxing the ingenuity of diabolical tactics from infernal tongues, while the rank and file members spar against the very denizens of Hell--making nearly any future conflict a far less daunting prospect. They learn that sacrifices must often be made for the greater good, obey draconian regimens of military conduct, commit to encyclopedic memorization of the laws of their orders and local governing bodies, and undergo constant drills to train their bodies and minds.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 15, 2008)

So, I'm going to assume Coldan was an armiger or really low level normal knight before his dismissal. Sounds about right. Now I just have to figure if he wants back...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2008)

I will try to get a sheet posted to the RG but don't relish the thought of doing all that tapping on this iPhone.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 16, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I will try to get a sheet posted to the RG but don't relish the thought of doing all that tapping on this iPhone.



CB, since we already have Girri's character sheet, perhaps I (or a volunteer from amongst your fellow players? You know, to preserve objectivity, not because I'm lazy...) could post the character sheet instead, and this could serve as a temporary proxy until you find it more convenient to post your own? I sympathize, I wouldn't want to do all that data entry on an iPhone, either. 

Of course, you'd have to have whoever 'owns' the post do any necessary editing of the sheet, also, but I'm sure that could be arranged.

What do you think?

edit: PS, did you receive the excerpts from the players guide I sent?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2008)

Actually, if one of the players inserted the character sheet in the same post as their own character sheet, then CB would be able to "quote" the post later and copy that to his own entry rather than having to type it. Of course, you would need to delete the other player's sheet


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 16, 2008)

I unfortunately can't c and p on the iPhone. Don't sweat it, Mal. What I will do is dig out the hard copy of Girri that I printed on my home computer before the movers came and type that up via iPhone over the course of a week or so. It'll take some time but I think time is on my side since we still have two weeks until an IC.

I saw the email from you, Mal (thanks for that) and will get to reading today.  My grandfather died and my four girls all got a stomach bug this week. Is it just me or have I had a spate of ill luck since leaving Hawaii?!  Even with back-to-back deaths in the family, I still have great deal of hope for the year. For those of you who played with me last spring, you know that I buried my grandmother in May. This would be her husband, and my last remaining grandparent. I will fly to Roanoke, VA early March for the memorial service. On the  lighter side, we had the gas company install a meter on our house. I've hired a firm to test the lines for leaks and to inspect our furnaces.  I also shooed a gray squirrel out of one of the fellowship hall's kitchen cabinets. I suspect that in so doing, I have fired the commencement salvo in what I predict to be the Great Squirrel War of 2008.

And, heh, if I can type all this, then I have no excuse for not throwing up Girri's sheet in the rg.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate squirrels.




Sorry about the bad luck, guess those island gods are having their revenge for you having to go.  Things will get better, they always do.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 17, 2008)

CB, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your grandfather. It does sound like there have been some hard times for you lately, but I'm hopeful for better things ahead. I like hearing updates about your new home, as well. I think the project sounds very unique and interesting.

And, I just sent you some more reading material from the Player's Guide via e-mail!


----------



## Legildur (Feb 17, 2008)

Mal,

I read the Player's Guide over the weekend, but have yet to write the character background or create the character.  I'll get there in the next couple of days.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2008)

I have great faith in the future. We may have a glitch or two still ahead of us, but our faith will carry us through.

I did what I reasonably could for a character sheet in the RG. My effort isn't pretty and I unfortunately can not edit anything past the HP line on the sheet--the iPhone won't let me scroll down in the text editing box; indeed, the device does not seem to have the up and down arrows to move the cursor that a keyboard has. I apologize for the sloppy sblock Description. I will try to get over to the library for some computer time so that I can fix the sheet up a bit nicer. Bear with me.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I did what I reasonably could for a character sheet in the RG. My effort isn't pretty and I unfortunately can not edit anything past the HP line on the sheet--the iPhone won't let me scroll down in the text editing box; indeed, the device does not seem to have the up and down arrows to move the cursor that a keyboard has.



The iPhone cannot scroll in CODE blocks, and tends to work much better if vertical (though its easier to read in hortz).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2008)

Agreed. The phone is overall awesome but does lack some niceties.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2008)

I kind of slacked off this weekend as well. I had meant to get Gadeann all finished, but I spent too much time screwing around. I promise this week, though (well, I'm in Vegas next weekend, so it HAS to be this week).


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I can appreciate that some of you didn't get as much done over the weekend as you would have liked...I didn't either.

What I am hoping for is to get the character sheets finished up by next weekend, though. I am hopeful that the module will be released next week, so if we have the character sheets all taken care of by that time, we can jump right in and start playing.

CB, don't worry that Girri's sheet is a bit rudimentary. It will suffice just fine until something else can be finagled.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I hate squirrels.



There has to be a story behind that. Dish?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 18, 2008)

Stoopid dubl poest


----------



## Legildur (Feb 18, 2008)

I had plans to do my character sheet last night, but then my 4 year old boy decided to attempt some complex maneuvre during the middle of dinner and gashed the back of his head. So we spent 3 or so hours in the emergency department of the local hospital whilst they glued the wound.  All's well now, but it cut into my quiet time.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I had plans to do my character sheet last night, but then my 4 year old boy decided to attempt some complex maneuvre during the middle of dinner and gashed the back of his head. So we spent 3 or so hours in the emergency department of the local hospital whilst they glued the wound.  All's well now, but it cut into my quiet time.



I'm just hoping nothing bad happens to me. Voadam's family fell ill, L's boy got injured, time got sucked away from Rhun and nothing needs to be said about CB's woes. Be this AP carsed?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

> There has to be a story behind that. Dish?




Back in college(seems so long ago already), outside our dorm that we lived in our sophmore year was a large oak tree, and further into campus was a wooded area that lived many a squirrel.  Many a time, walking to and from class in the wooded area, I be would minding my own business, headphones on my ears.  All of a sudden from the shadows would leap a squirrel, leaping in front of me, mere feet from me and scare the bejesus out of me.  My heart rate would quicken, and I'd look around to see if anybody heard me yelp in alarm.  In the tree outside the dorm, a squirrel lived, he would often throw acorns at passers by.  Why?  Most people don't know...only I do...It was the squirrels that controlled the campus, all would curse the rising tuition rates and the President of the University...but I knew the squirrels were behind it.  They wanted us out of their domain...


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 19, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Back in college(seems so long ago already), outside our dorm that we lived in our sophmore year was a large oak tree, and further into campus was a wooded area that lived many a squirrel.  Many a time, walking to and from class in the wooded area, I be would minding my own business, headphones on my ears.  All of a sudden from the shadows would leap a squirrel, leaping in front of me, mere feet from me and scare the bejesus out of me.  My heart rate would quicken, and I'd look around to see if anybody heard me yelp in alarm.  In the tree outside the dorm, a squirrel lived, he would often throw acorns at passers by.  Why?  Most people don't know...only I do...It was the squirrels that controlled the campus, all would curse the rising tuition rates and the President of the University...but I knew the squirrels were behind it.  They wanted us out of their domain...



Good story!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Back in college(seems so long ago already), outside our dorm that we lived in our sophmore year was a large oak tree, and further into campus was a wooded area that lived many a squirrel.  Many a time, walking to and from class in the wooded area, I be would minding my own business, headphones on my ears.  All of a sudden from the shadows would leap a squirrel, leaping in front of me, mere feet from me and scare the bejesus out of me.  My heart rate would quicken, and I'd look around to see if anybody heard me yelp in alarm.  In the tree outside the dorm, a squirrel lived, he would often throw acorns at passers by.  Why?  Most people don't know...only I do...It was the squirrels that controlled the campus, all would curse the rising tuition rates and the President of the University...but I knew the squirrels were behind it.  They wanted us out of their domain...





Well told, Evo. You should be a DM!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

> Well told, Evo. You should be a DM!





Thanks Rhun.  I did DM for my group here at home for several years.  I am working up to it doing it on here.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 20, 2008)

Mal, with the help of the PG info that you have thus far sent to me, I found some computer time today and have finished inputting and tidying up Girri's character sheet in the RG. I was about to double check my hotmail account to verify what benefit her Trait grants when the dial-up connection I was on crapper out. Best I can tell, the sheet is done save for the Trait specifics, which I will get to probably tomorrow.

Thanks for your help and if there is more PG info, I would love to receive it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 20, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Mal, with the help of the PG info that you have thus far sent to me, I found some computer time today and have finished inputting and tidying up Girri's character sheet in the RG. I was about to double check my hotmail account to verify what benefit her Trait grants when the dial-up connection I was on crapper out. Best I can tell, the sheet is done save for the Trait specifics, which I will get to probably tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for your help and if there is more PG info, I would love to receive it.



CB, I'll be happy to send you some more of the PG soon...actually, though, there's not a whole lot left. You've got the majority of it. But I'll gladly copy over the remainder in the near future!

I'll also double check Girri's numbers soon, and let you know if I think anything on her sheet needs to be tweaked.

How about the rest of you? Rhun, Legildur, you think you're on pace to have complete character sheets by the weekend?

And, finally, does anyone know if Voadam has been back around?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

V's been around (today even), though I haven't seen him posting. Not sure if things cleared up for him (he was getting the flu too last I checked).


----------



## Legildur (Feb 20, 2008)

I should be okay by the weekend.

Got ability scores sorted out (28 points doesn't go far!) and will probably stick with human - the bonus feat and skill points, and starting in Korvosa, really makes human an easier choice.

Being human (instead of dwarf) also helps avoid possible confusion with Rhun's Shoanti background as a storyteller (my dwarf would have had a similar background).

Just have to decide on a (probable) future PrC so as to make the right feat selections early on. Still looking at a specialist Diviner.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> How about the rest of you? Rhun, Legildur, you think you're on pace to have complete character sheets by the weekend?




Absolutely. I've almost got my background done...just trying to fit in one of the "traits" into the background...

Should be finished up tomorrow, or Friday day at the latest.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2008)

Something I've been meaning to ask...Mal, do you want our character's backgrounds be linked together personally?  Or should that wait until the first part of the AP comes out(if needed)?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 21, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Something I've been meaning to ask...Mal, do you want our character's backgrounds be linked together personally?  Or should that wait until the first part of the AP comes out(if needed)?



If two or more of you are so inclined, it would certainly be fine with me to have some pre-existing connections cooked up. But, it certainly isn't necessary. Although I don't have the details yet, I presume that some circumstance involving Gaedren Lamm will draw the PCs together to oppose him. At that point, links will already exist, since the characters will all have a common animosity towards the villain.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2008)

Girri is a former (recently former) drug addict and was addicted to "Shiver" sold to her by Lamm. Girri also hangs out a lot on the Shingles and sells fortunes down in both the docks and the middling merchant district.

If anyone wants to work out how your character and my character might know one another, I  am open to your ideas.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to purchase and download Monte Cook's Book of Experimental Might later today. If I see anything that really grabs me, I might propose house rules to implement some of his ideas. Any of the rest of you going to buy this?

Speaking of house rules, I think we've had two 'yes' votes for implementing the variant death and dying rules, with everyone else abstaining (so far). That's good enough for me to go ahead and call it offical. Let's give it a try.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 21, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> V's been around (today even), though I haven't seen him posting. Not sure if things cleared up for him (he was getting the flu too last I checked).



Voadam, please check in when you feel up to it! Hope all is well...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm going to purchase and download Monte Cook's Book of Experimental Might later today. If I see anything that really grabs me, I might propose house rules to implement some of his ideas. Any of the rest of you going to buy this?
> 
> Speaking of house rules, I think we've had two 'yes' votes for implementing the variant death and dying rules, with everyone else abstaining (so far). That's good enough for me to go ahead and call it offical. Let's give it a try.



I haven't heard of the Monte Cook supplement and so have no idea what it contains, but will go along with whatever.

Re: the variant death/dying rules, sorry, what with the move and subsequent turmoil, I must have missed the call for opinions. I'll go along with whatever the majority wants.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, I think I've settled on a character theme/background.

At this stage, he'll be a human of Chelish ancestry who was raised in a moderately wealthy family in North Point. With little physical prowess, but a sharp mind, it was almost inevitable that his family would buy him a place in the Acadamae.  It was here that he was first introduced to serious gambling by another young (and rich) student, and he gravitated to games of chance - most using dice.  Through this vice, he began the slow descent that so often befalls young men without the discipline to know when to quit. Eventually, through desperation, it appeared that he might almost be able to influence the dice through sheer force of will. But whether this was a product of his imagination or some innate ability was difficult to discern. Regardless, his studies at the Acadamae began to focus on spells that would enable him to predict the future to a limited excent, or learn information that might aid him, and so the path of the Diviner showed its way to him.

Unfortunately, along with the risk taking behaviour came the lure of the drugs and its sorry path. Shiver eventually became the drug of choice. And it wasn't until the drug nearly cost him his place at the Acadamae did he summon enough will to fight the addiction. Even though the fight is far from over, he is now back in control enough to know what to do. Through his spells and research, he has learned that his dealer was an employee of Gaedren's, and now he seeks an opportunity to put a stop to the trade to prevent others falling into the same trap.

Still deciding on name, whether to base the character on the Divination Domain wizard (from the Unearthed Arcana part of the SRD), the Enhanced Awareness (Ex) optional Diviner (from the SRD), or the Immediate Magic Diviner (from the PHBII). Eventual aim is to take up the Fatespinner PrC. And no familiar.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 22, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm going to purchase and download Monte Cook's Book of Experimental Might later today. If I see anything that really grabs me, I might propose house rules to implement some of his ideas. Any of the rest of you going to buy this?
> 
> Speaking of house rules, I think we've had two 'yes' votes for implementing the variant death and dying rules, with everyone else abstaining (so far). That's good enough for me to go ahead and call it offical. Let's give it a try.



I had no intention to buy the book, but happy for you to implement whatever rules would fit.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2008)

So, two ex-Shiver addicts, and a widower(esqe) recovering alcoholic. Its the Substance Abuse Party (SAPTM)!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Gadeann has none of that...he was simply a tortured youngling. His background has been added. Do we still get a bonus regional feat, or was that waived off in favor of the trait?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Gadeann has none of that...he was simply a tortured youngling. His background has been added. Do we still get a bonus regional feat, or was that waived off in favor of the trait?



It was waived off in favor of the trait, actually. I figured with six experienced players in the fold, I didn't want to overdo it with freebies.

CB, this reminds me that Girri actually has one feat too many as she is currently posted, for just this reason. Not your fault, it was a reversal on my part, made after you created her.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

Legildur, I like the background for your Diviner. Good job! I've updated the 'Cast of Characters' with a little summary description, based on what you've got so far. One question I do have, did you intend for the gambling habit to be an ongoing part of the character's personality, or was that introduced solely as a gateway to his Shiver addiction?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

I've officially 'officialized' this game's use of the new variant Death and Dying rules by adding them to the House Rules section of the Rogue's Gallery.

FYI


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

Rhun, thanks for completing Gadeann's background. It's great.

You know, upon reading it, I was struck by the similarities between the names 'Gadeann' and 'Gaedren' to the skimming eye. Once we get to in-character references to the criminal, I'll probably try to refer to him mostly as 'Lamm' for that reason.

Oh, and is Gadeann missing a +4 bonus to his spiked gauntlet attack?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> You know, upon reading it, I was struck by the similarities between the names 'Gadeann' and 'Gaedren' to the skimming eye. Once we get to in-character references to the criminal, I'll probably try to refer to him mostly as 'Lamm' for that reason.




Changed to Lamm in my background as well, for easier reading.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh, and is Gadeann missing a +4 bonus to his spiked gauntlet attack?




Fixed.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

Enjoy your weekend, Rhun! 

_Viva Las Vegas..._


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2008)

Mal- I hadn't realized the Trait would be in place of the feat. If I'm more interested in the bonus feat, would you consider me keeping Girri's Shiver addiction for the in-game tie to Lamm but have the trait be solely story and strip away the +1 to save? In exchange for retention of the bonus feat?

Probably too much to ask but at the present moment I'm more attached to the Varisian Tattoo feat than I am the +1 to Fort. Thought I'd ask here in case others are in the same boat (though it sounds like I may be the only one).


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Mal- I hadn't realized the Trait would be in place of the feat. If I'm more interested in the bonus feat, would you consider me keeping Girri's Shiver addiction for the in-game tie to Lamm but have the trait be solely story and strip away the +1 to save? In exchange for retention of the bonus feat?
> 
> Probably too much to ask but at the present moment I'm more attached to the Varisian Tattoo feat than I am the +1 to Fort. Thought I'd ask here in case others are in the same boat (though it sounds like I may be the only one).



You know, that's not unreasonable to ask. I'm going to go ahead and say yes. You can keep the 'regional' feat if you take no mechanical bonus from the Trait selected for your background connection to Lamm.

Obviously, this means that I will extend the invitation to do the same to all of the other players as well.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, there is one issue: Unless I there is something special listed in the RotRL Player's Guide, Girri cannot take Exotic Weapon Prof---she needs a +1 BAB for that. GIves her the feat she needs and she could still take a trait.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well, there is one issue: Unless I there is something special listed in the RotRL Player's Guide, Girri cannot take Exotic Weapon Prof---she needs a +1 BAB for that. GIves her the feat she needs and she could still take a trait.



*ssssshhhhhhhhh......*


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2008)

That was approved by Mal via e-mail in January.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 22, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> That was approved by Mal via e-mail in January.



Correct. I didn't figure it a big deal to let the girl play with her lil' bladed scarf. It fits the character concept well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2008)

In the interest of fairness, I will rework whatever requires re- working on Girri.

I have/had approval for her EWP feat because her backstory as a Varisian supports her use of the bladed scarf--a typically Varisian weapon.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, I like the background for your Diviner. Good job! I've updated the 'Cast of Characters' with a little summary description, based on what you've got so far. One question I do have, did you intend for the gambling habit to be an ongoing part of the character's personality, or was that introduced solely as a gateway to his Shiver addiction?



I thought it would be ongoing and reflect his transition to a Fatespinner. ANd yes, it also acted as the gateway, which I thought was consistent with the risk taking behaviour of a gambler.

On the bonus Regional Feats versus Traits issue, what are the bonus feats that might be available? I like the trait, but there may be something else more appropriate in terms of a feat.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 23, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> On the bonus Regional Feats versus Traits issue, what are the bonus feats that might be available? I like the trait, but there may be something else more appropriate in terms of a feat.



They're the ones in the Rise of the Runlords Player's Guide Mal linked somewhere else. Either work for Coldan; he'd get a +2 Intimidate either way.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm sticking with the trait, perma class skills are so hard to come by.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry Mal, still haven't quite sorted character yet.  Had set aside some time last night, which was all good until I got sick (whole family came down with it). While I'm at work today, it's tenuous. I'll try and finish it tonight (assuming I don't just collapse after kids are in bed).


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 25, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Sorry Mal, still haven't quite sorted character yet.  Had set aside some time last night, which was all good until I got sick (whole family came down with it). While I'm at work today, it's tenuous. I'll try and finish it tonight (assuming I don't just collapse after kids are in bed).



'Sokay, Leg. I feel myself getting sick, too. I may be quiet for a couple of days...


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I feel better today than I did yesterday, but I don't have much energy.

I did want to mention that it looks like the shipment of the next volume of Pathfinder will slip until next week, however. I'm disappointed to hear that, but on the other hand, it may be better for us anyway. Now, we can all get healthy (hopefully) before the IC thread kicks off.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm back, in case you missed me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 27, 2008)

Our children all had a ten-day episode of vomiting, which is thankfully done with. Good to hear that you gaming co-pats are also on the mend.

So, Rhun. Does what happens in Vegas stay in Vegas?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Mal, I've made some progress on the character, but not quite there yet... Feats are my main stumbling block at this point. Ability scores are all assigned at my end. And gear obviously won't be a real problem with average wealth. I'll get there soon!


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 27, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm back, in case you missed me.



I missed you! Welcome back, hope you had a good time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 27, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Mal, I've made some progress on the character, but not quite there yet... Feats are my main stumbling block at this point. Ability scores are all assigned at my end. And gear obviously won't be a real problem with average wealth. I'll get there soon!



Sounds good, Leg. Keep on plugging away.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2008)

> Our children all had a ten-day episode of vomiting, which is thankfully done with




That sucks.  Damn kids and and their fascination with adult beverages.    

Looking forward to this game getting started, I am truly honored to be playing with some great players(and a great DM) here.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 29, 2008)

As no trip to the emergency room was required, I believe Legildur has a leg up on me there.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

My assistant's daughter just had to spend the night in the hospital with pneumonia...there sure is a lot of horrible stuff going around right now.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 29, 2008)

Good news!  
Voadam is back!

Bad news...definitely no Pathfinder #7 this week. But, on the brighter side, that increases the odds that all the PCs will be ready to begin when the adventure *does* get released (next week, I hope).


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm back and good through next week then I have a business trip and expect to be spotty from 3/11 through 3/17. I'm starting to read up on the Khorvosa PG.

The widowed trait seems to match the cityborn feat I took when just looking over the Rune Lord PG, but since Coldan is taking that I'll check out the missing child angle. Dropping the cityborn stuff is no problem.

Anyone know offhand what the average gold is for a swashbuckler?


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, gang, the word at Paizo is that Pathfinder #7 is in their warehouse. This means that subscription copies should begin shipping imminently, and when mine goes out, I'll have the ability to download a PDF copy of the adventure. So, I think we're looking at another day or two, tops. 

I'm SO ready to get this thing rockin' and rollin'. You guys feeling it too?

Legildur, Voadam, how go the character sheets?

PS- Voadam, I realized no one had the answer to your last question...actually, neither do I. You want to just use the same starting gold as a rogue?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm ready to rock and roll it.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2008)

So many feats! Not enough slots!! Okay, I'll make some hard decisions tonight. Well, the hard part really was the background, so at least I have that done.  The rest is purely mechanics to support a theme. Improved Initiative is looking like a winner as one feat - not for any real in game advantage, but I can see it as part of the character's 'luck', in that he is in a position, at times, to react and therefore avoid a bad situation.

_Edit: Done skills and feats. Really just need to select spells (will try and do that today) and buy some basic equipment. Otherwise ready to roll._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2008)

Ready to go!  Hopefully today or tomorrow.  I've got a couple days off so I can take advantage of it.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, gang, the word at Paizo is that Pathfinder #7 is in their warehouse. This means that subscription copies should begin shipping imminently, and when mine goes out, I'll have the ability to download a PDF copy of the adventure. So, I think we're looking at another day or two, tops.
> 
> I'm SO ready to get this thing rockin' and rollin'. You guys feeling it too?
> 
> ...




I expect to write up a background for Stahl Thursday.

How much do rogues get? (I rely mostly upon the srd which does not have starting money listings).


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 5, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I expect to write up a background for Stahl Thursday.
> 
> How much do rogues get? (I rely mostly upon the srd which does not have starting money listings).



I'll give you the amount when I get home tonight, V. Unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Mar 5, 2008)

Rogues get 5d4x10, or 125 gp.

(Despite not being selected, I still intend to follow the game. Glad to see you guys are starting soon!)


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 5, 2008)

A Passing Maniac said:
			
		

> Rogues get 5d4x10, or 125 gp.
> 
> (Despite not being selected, I still intend to follow the game. Glad to see you guys are starting soon!)



Thank you, Mr. Maniac! Your lurking presence is always welcome here!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2008)

Just checking in, back from my trip to attend my grandfather's memorial service. 

Ready and raring to go.  . Or to amend my PC, if need be.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 6, 2008)

Update: Still no PDF link from Paizo....

*waits impatiently*


----------



## stonegod (Mar 6, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Update: Still no PDF link from Paizo....
> 
> *waits impatiently*



Its up now (according to my email).


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 7, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its up now (according to my email).



Maybe for you...   

My order still says 'pending'. So, no PDF yet (not until the order actually ships). Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2008)

Nothing yet?...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 8, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Nothing yet?...



Indeed, nothing yet.  :\


----------



## stonegod (Mar 8, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Indeed, nothing yet.  :\



Still nothing in your download assets section?


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 8, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Still nothing in your download assets section?



Nope. I've been checking multiple times a day for the last few, just to see if the links are there but I hadn't received notification yet. But, no dice. My order still shows as 'pending' in my order history.

Guess we'll be starting next week, then.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 8, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Nope. I've been checking multiple times a day for the last few, just to see if the links are there but I hadn't received notification yet. But, no dice. My order still shows as 'pending' in my order history.
> 
> Guess we'll be starting next week, then.



Odd. Guess they deal w/ them in some weird order.

I'd send you mine, but that'd be kinda illegal. I like the part where they say any ex-Knights automatically win the game.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 8, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Odd. Guess they deal w/ them in some weird order.
> 
> I'd send you mine, but that'd be kinda illegal. I like the part where they say any ex-Knights automatically win the game.



Yeah, I really don't know how they decide the order of shipping. Over on the Paizo boards, some people are raving about their new PDFs, while others are lamenting the fact they don't have them yet.

Oh, and I have it on good authority that all dark knights in the adventure get polymorphed into...kilmoulis. (or...something...I don't know, it was the first thing that popped into my head).


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm hopeful we'll get a green light for round abouts the 17th.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh, and I have it on good authority that all dark knights in the adventure get polymorphed into...kilmoulis.




Kilmoulis who win the game, if they are PCs.

I want to get polymorphed into a firenewt.

(fifth fiend folio creature that popped into my head, truth be told).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 10, 2008)

I think they should be polymorphed into the dreaded stromboli golem!  Just watch out for that steaming hot pizza sauce!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2008)

Can't wait for this game to get started.  Everything I've read about this AP is positive.  Don't worry Mal, I didn't get any spoilers.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 11, 2008)

All,

At last, I have my PDF link! 

Now, to get reading...


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> At last, I have my PDF link!



Awesome!! Guess I'd better finish tidying up Lucky Edlin.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 11, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Guess I'd better finish tidying up Lucky Edlin.



Now would be the time, yessir.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> At last, I have my PDF link!




Sweet!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 11, 2008)

Perfect just in time for me to go to work... 

Edit:  I work third shift the next two days.  I'll be around to post tonight until about 6pm ET.  If not then, I'll get a chance in the morning 8 am ET and again in the afternoon between 4 and 6.  I'll get two more days off then.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

Because I'm a horrible tease...

Seriously, though, barring catastrophe, I'll have the first (non-teaser) IC post up tomorrow. It's coming together really nicely.

This is a great adventure, get ready.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah! I just found the IC thread when hunting for my other games (curse the lack of 'subscribed threads' functionality).


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yeah! I just found the IC thread when hunting for my other games (curse the lack of 'subscribed threads' functionality).



Its been fixed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2008)

*grabs carrot, only to find it is made of plastic*  Can't wait to get started!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 12, 2008)

Cost to have the plumber dig new line to well, install new water pump, fix leak under sink, and fix plumbing in bathroom: $1900.

Finding out your long-awaited PbP has its own IC thread: priceless.

Thank you, kind sir, for the restoration to good cheer.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Cost to have the plumber dig new line to well, install new water pump, fix leak under sink, and fix plumbing in bathroom: $1900.
> 
> Finding out your long-awaited PbP has its own IC thread: priceless.
> 
> Thank you, kind sir, for the restoration to good cheer.



1900 bucks?? Yeesh, what a racket!

Still, glad I can do my part to help, CB.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay all, we're live!

I hope you enjoy the vignettes that I wrote for each character. If any of you feel that I took liberties that are at odds with your visions for your PCs, please feel free to let me know. I tried to be true to their personalities and backgrounds, depciting them as realistically as I could.

Voadam, I didn't write an intro yet for Orman, but I will do so as soon as you are able to complete his personality and background. I just didn't have enough to go on, yet, to do him justice.

Anyhow...everybody jump on in to the IC. My next post will describe the characters' arrival at the address on the card. 

Oh, and even though those intros were written in past tense, I do intend to shift to present tense from here on out, so you all should do the same.

Enjoy!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

One other point to mention...the actual Harrow cards are illustrated with a great deal more detail than I described in the intros, but alas, I don't have my deck yet. It's in transit right now. So, I simply had to go by each card's title, and offer up a generic description. Future references to Harrow cards, hopefully, will be a little more descriptive.

I might say the same for the city of Korvosa itself. I have ordered the Guide to Korvosa product from Paizo, but it (somehow) didn't make it into my current shipment. So, I'm about a month away from having access to it.  But once I do have it, it should really help me add some more detail to help bring the city to life.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Lancet street: What neighborhood be she? Good, bad, other?


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 12, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Lancet street: What neighborhood be she? Good, bad, other?



Coldan would know that Lancet Street is in the Midlands, just off of Warehouse Way. Certainly not a well-to-do neighborhood, though not really a slum either. Think a lower middle class residential area.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2008)

Great intro...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I hope you enjoy the vignettes that I wrote for each character. If any of you feel that I took liberties that are at odds with your visions for your PCs, please feel free to let me know. I tried to be true to their personalities and backgrounds, depciting them as realistically as I could.





Awesome intro, Mal. Your post for Gadeann was perfect; you captured his appearance and attitude perfectly, I think.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 13, 2008)

Many thanks, good sirs! 

I certainly enjoyed writing them up, and I'm happy you like them.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2008)

> Lancet street: What neighborhood be she? Good, bad, other?






> Coldan would know that Lancet Street is in the Midlands, just off of Warehouse Way. Certainly not a well-to-do neighborhood, though not really a slum either. Think a lower middle class residential area.




And what does Karastro know?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2008)

Work jumped up more than I expected recently, I'm at a business conference right now and will get up stuff when I can. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 13, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> And what does Karastro know?



The same as above for Coldan. The neighborhood would probably be known to any of the PCs who have been in Korvosa for a length of time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 13, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Work jumped up more than I expected recently, I'm at a business conference right now and will get up stuff when I can. Sorry for the delay.



It's okay, V. I remembered you stating in an earlier post that this week was busy for you. Just go ahead and complete Orman's b/g when you get time, and then we'll work him in.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 13, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 1900 bucks?? Yeesh, what a racket!
> 
> Still, glad I can do my part to help, CB.



Eh. Considering the plumber had to dig to install the new line and we got a new pump, we did alright, actually. The ground was still partially frozen the day and a half the plumber was at our place. It's more that since Shannon--my husband--hasn't secured a job yet, the hit to our (dwindling) funds hurts. 

Nice to have started this game, though. Thank you for the evident time you took in writing the vignettes.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll be in Montana this weekend...I'll have my laptop w/wireless broadband, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to get a connection up there. I'm back Monday, though.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 14, 2008)

It looks like Voadam posted a brief background...hopefully that is enough for now to keep this moving...Felt I was typing forever for my post, hopefully it didn't seem to long; I was going into a little more background as I thought about things at work...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello all,

I've updated the first post in the IC thread...foremost, I wrote up the introductory vignette for Orman Stahl, based on the background information Voadam provided. Voadam, you can go ahead and introduce Orman in character with his arrival at the given address whenever you are ready and able.

Also, I received my Harrow deck today. (Side note: It's awesome!) Some of the artwork wasn't what I was expecting from just the card titles...but it's all cool. To that end, I have made small updates to each of the other PCs' intros, to better reflect my knew knowledge of the art. This should help you discuss the cards with one another in character, if so desired.

edit: oh yeah, there's also a new post up IC!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2008)

Must sleeep... then post.... not post... then sleep...

d'oh!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay, I just couldn't stand not sharing the artwork on these Harrow cards, so I scanned them in and linked images in the first IC post. I didn't want to host the images directly here, because I wasn't sure if that would be okay, legally speaking. I might be pushing it as is, I'm not sure. Anyway, seriously, get over there and check them out. Justify my hard work! They're really cool.

If anybody has any questions about the cards, I'll be happy to answer.

Get some rest, stonegod!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 17, 2008)

I just wanted to let you all know that I'm dragging my feet a little bit with the current scene, because I'd like to have all the PCs in one place before advancing things. Also, this is an excellent opportunity for the PCs to learn a bit about each other, and establish their voices a bit. So, I don't want to rush this. In the future, however, I'll be a bit more aggressive in moving things along, FYI.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Guys and gal, I fully intended to have a new post up today, but I got derailed for two reasons. 

1. It's my son's first birthday today, and my wife wasn't keen on computer time for me. 

2. During the computer time I have finagled, I have been utterly swept up in the big announcement from Paizo. So, nothing new IC tonight, sorry.

Tomorrow, new IC post and we'll move things along. I'll introduce Orman briefly at that time, also, if Voadam doesn't beat me to it. Good night!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

*Beating the Buzzer*

I'm in.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 2. During the computer time I have finagled, I have been utterly swept up in the big announcement from Paizo. So, nothing new IC tonight, sorry.



They've got some guts, and some interesting strategy (3.5+ with Paizo, 4e with Necro). I'm a bit skeptical of the long run viability of that plan, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm in.



Huzzah!!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 19, 2008)

Just "guys" is okay with me...you can refer to me as gal if you like but plain old guys is just as fine.

I am in no rush. Take some time with your wife. I've figured out this iPhone thing-a-ma-jig a little better but the fewer posts I HAVE to do on it the happier I confess I am. Just don't go thinking that I'm not enjoying the game, the other players, or my own PC, cause that iddn't the case.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> They've got some guts, and some interesting strategy (3.5+ with Paizo, 4e with Necro). I'm a bit skeptical of the long run viability of that plan, but I've been wrong before.



As a card carrying Paizo fanboy, I can only hope the gambit pays dividends for them for a long time to come. I know they'll have my support.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Just "guys" is okay with me...you can refer to me as gal if you like but plain old guys is just as fine.
> 
> I am in no rush. Take some time with your wife. I've figured out this iPhone thing-a-ma-jig a little better but the fewer posts I HAVE to do on it the happier I confess I am. Just don't go thinking that I'm not enjoying the game, the other players, or my own PC, cause that iddn't the case.



Funny story, I initially posted just 'guys,' then had second thoughts, and edited in the 'gal.' I don't want to be considered an insensitive lout after all!  Glad to know I need not worry about such things for your sake, CB.

I'm really liking all the characters so far too. Well done, all!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> As a card carrying Paizo fanboy, I can only hope the gambit pays dividends for them for a long time to come. I know they'll have my support.



I've like what Paizo's done (I'm still running AoW and Col's still alive an kicking it with his crazy demonic pirate minions in Savage Tide in RL). Its just the RPG market ain't that big...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

My only experience with the Paizo stuff is the games I've played here, but I have to say that I have really enjoyed my brief exposure to their stuff.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, all, the new IC post is up, as promised. Meet your benefactor! 

Also, I did a small update to the 'Dramatis Personae' section of the RG, with pics and bios of Gaedren Lamm and your hostess.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone else noted that the majority of our PCs seem to be dour, grim individuals?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 19, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noted that the majority of our PCs seem to be dour, grim individuals?



Somebody's happy?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2008)

My original plan was to be a friendly engaging bon vivant type of happy go lucky connected noble who plays at cards poorly. Closer to my past Kalen character's attitude of good cheer (though grounded more in the real world than Kalen) than my pitiless knight Sir Merrick. But throw in a kidnapped niece and an obsessive need to rescue her as serious motivation factors and I find it hard to go with that type of an attitude for the moment. 

All the trait hooks (addiction, abuse, loss, kidnapping) are pretty grim material to work from.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 19, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> All the trait hooks (addiction, abuse, loss, kidnapping) are pretty grim material to work from.



Right, this is a good point. Some of the PCs may have a chance to lay their personal demons to rest once they have come face to face with Lamm.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 20, 2008)

*happy b-day to me...*

Grim characters seem to be the cool thing to do given the hooks we were provided.  Hopefully we can get through this thing with Lamm to move on to greater things.  Man, I wish I could post more often...I promise to devote more time to this game here on out.

Still I am wondering what is this woman's stake in all this is...I will find out I assure you...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 20, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Grim characters seem to be the cool thing to do given the hooks we were provided.  Hopefully we can get through this thing with Lamm to move on to greater things.  Man, I wish I could post more often...I promise to devote more time to this game here on out.
> 
> Still I am wondering what is this woman's stake in all this is...I will find out I assure you...



Evo, your posting rate has been just fine, no worries! 

Oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

Voadam, Legildur:

Is there any possibility of the two of you finding a piece of art to represent your characters? I'd like to make tokens of your guys, if possible.

Not that there'll be fighting anytime soon.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 21, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam, Legildur:
> 
> Is there any possibility of the two of you finding a piece of art to represent your characters? I'd like to make tokens of your guys, if possible.
> 
> Not that there'll be fighting anytime soon.



Oh yeah! Forgot about that.  I'll try and sort that out and the remainder of the character sheet this weekend.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 21, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! Forgot about that.  I'll try and sort that out and the remainder of the character sheet this weekend.



Good man!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 22, 2008)

Orman Stahl picture


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

New post is up, and you've got your first ever Harrowing! I had fun writing that up, I hope you have fun reading it.

Now, this leads to the introduction of something new...Harrow Points. These are kind of like a limited-use action point. I'll tell you how they work in a moment, but first, a little background on the Harrow Deck. Remember, this is OOC knowledge only, except for Girri.

The Harrow deck has six suits...Keys, Shields, Books, Hammers, Stars, and Crowns. If you look at the various scans of the cards I've linked, you can see that the cards are marked with the suit somewhere on the illustration. Further, each suit is linked to one of the six ability scores, as follows:

Keys=DEX
Shields=CON
Books=INT
Hammers=STR
Stars=WIS
Crowns=CHA

Now, each of the six chapters of Curse of the Crimson Throne is thematically tied to one of these suits/abilites. The first, Edge of Anarchy is tied to Keys/Dexterity. So, you can have your PCs spend Harrow points in this adventure to do specific things that are tied to Dexterity...

*Dexterity Rerolls:* Spend a Harrow Point to reroll any one Initiative check, Reflex save, attack roll modified by Dexterity, or Dexterity-based skill check. You must abide by the new result (although if you have additional Harrow Points remaining, you can use them to attempt additional rerolls).

*Dodge Bonus:* Spend a Harrow Point to gain a +1 Dodge bonus to your Armor Class for one encounter. You can spend up to 3 Harrow Points per encounter to increase your Armor Class in this manner.

*Speed Increase:* Spend a Harrow Point to increase your base speed by 10 feet for one encounter—you cannot spend multiple Harrow Points to increase your speed multiple times in one encounter.

All right, so how many Harrow Points does each of you have? Well, you all get a minimum of one to start. After that, you get an initial one for every card of the right suit that comes up in your Harrowing. Unfortunately, that didn't work out so well this time, because only one came up...The Rabbit Prince. Also, those characters whose cards from their initial 'choosing' are from the themed suit get a bonus Harrow point. So, that means one more each for Girri and Orman, because the Peacock and the Juggler are from Keys as well.

So, to start, Girri and Orman have three Harrow points, while Coldan, Gadeann, Karastro and Edlin have two. Also, I have decided to award an additional Harrow point to each PC upon leveling up (this isn't in the rules, it's just me being nice.) Finally, be aware that Harrow points are lost at the end of each adventure, so please use them. Coincidentally, the beginning of a new adventure chapter is also a great time to seek out a new Harrow reading (and thus get new Harrow points)!

As always, feel free to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 22, 2008)

Can we give points from our "point bank" to another player?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2008)

Harrow points...that is pretty cool.  I like.  Thanks for the bonus points as well.    I like that the abilties last for an encounter, not just one round as well.  I assume they are a free action to activate?


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 23, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Can we give points from our "point bank" to another player?



No, these are for personal use only.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Harrow points...that is pretty cool.  I like.  Thanks for the bonus points as well.    I like that the abilties last for an encounter, not just one round as well.  I assume they are a free action to activate?



Right, the points are free to use. Just declare when you want to use them.

On another note, due to the nature of the format, rerolls are a bit trickier. If you think of it, you might try to give me a head's up in advance if you think a particular situation is serious enough that it could warrant a reroll. Obviously, this would be totally conditional, and you'd only use your point if the initial roll was a failure. This won't work for every situation, but it could help avoid ret-conning posts in some instances.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 24, 2008)

Since it appears that the group is getting close to ready to leave for Lamm's secret hideout, I wanted to remind the group that it is now well after nightfall. (Remember, the meeting with Zellara was taking place at sundown). So, if the party heads for the place straightaway, it will be an after hours visitation. And that's fine, but I just wanted to make sure it's what you intended. The group could also wait and reconvene the following morning, if you'd rather.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 24, 2008)

March 28 through April 6th comprises my childrens' spring break from their elementary school. We plan to be at Grannie's in the deep south during this time. I have yet to confirm that the iPhone will accompany me for the week (though with me making the trip as the solo parent in charge of four small ones in a vehicle whose road worthiness has yet to be firmly established, odds are the phone will go with me), so my posting may be nil next week.

Thanks again for a pleasant diversion these past weeks, Mal and you scurvy lot of player dogs. Except Voadam. He's not scurvy.  Smelly, maybe, but not scurvy.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't been around much during the weekends, so I'll get caught up today...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 24, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> March 28 through April 6th comprises my childrens' spring break from their elementary school. We plan to be at Grannie's in the deep south during this time. I have yet to confirm that the iPhone will accompany me for the week (though with me making the trip as the solo parent in charge of four small ones in a vehicle whose road worthiness has yet to be firmly established, odds are the phone will go with me), so my posting may be nil next week.



Perfectly understandable, and thanks for the head's up! I'll ghost Girri as needed if you're not around.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I haven't been around much during the weekends, so I'll get caught up today...



I suspect it was a busy weekend for many, Rhun. No problem.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 24, 2008)

All, it sounds like you're ready to break to the next scene, so I'll get to work on moving you to the address Zellara provided as Lamm's base of operations. I probably won't get that posted until later today/this evening, so if you want to sneak anything else in, there's still a small window. 

Sounds like you'll be paying your little social call under cover of darkness, also.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you'll be paying your little social call under cover of darkness, also.





That's generally the best time for a surprise attack.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the fishery! What's that horrible smell?

With action of the combat sort potentially imminent, I have set aside some time tomorrow to hash out the character sheets that I haven't done yet. Primarily, Edlin and Orman. I know, that's way overdue, and I'm sorry about that. We'll get the crunchy parts straightened out quickly, if needed, so as to avoid delaying things IC.

'Night!


----------



## Legildur (Mar 25, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the fishery! What's that horrible smell?
> 
> With action of the combat sort potentially imminent, I have set aside some time tomorrow to hash out the character sheets that I haven't done yet. Primarily, Edlin and Orman. I know, that's way overdue, and I'm sorry about that. We'll get the crunchy parts straightened out quickly, if needed, so as to avoid delaying things IC.
> 
> 'Night!



Fancy you should mention that!  Just sorting out known spells as I type. Had just come into the thread to get the link to the Rogue's Gallery thread....

_Edit: Spells known/prepared updated. Some equipment (mainly spellbook) and other minor details sorted._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2008)

Equipment updated.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2008)

Voadam, is Orman heading over around by the loading dock, or is he heading onto the boardwalk over the water?


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 25, 2008)

btw, thanks to Legildur and Voadam for your recent efforts to put the final touches on your character sheets. I'm settling in right now to do some number crunching...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

Rhun, in taking a closer look at Gadeann's sheet, I have a few comments...

1. Isn't Decipher Script a cross-class skill for Duskblades?

2. Could you please include Armor Check Penalties in the relevant skill totals?

3. Shouldn't Gadeann start play knowing only 2 0-level and 2 1st-level spells?

4. Can you include a line for # of spells per day per level? 3 daily of 0- and 1st-level each, if I'm not mistaken (including bonus for high INT).

5. The cynic in me wonders why the dogslicer is medium sized if it was nicked off a goblin (size small)...he must have wielded it 2-handed.   It's fine, just something I noticed.

6. There's still a line in there for pending bonus regional feat, but we aren't doing that now, so you might want to remove it.

That's all for now (pending a detailed examination of equipment and wealth, which I will do later). Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's all for now (pending a detailed examination of equipment and wealth, which I will do later). Thanks!



Don't forget it his daily ability to "win the game." If that the 4E version?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam, is Orman heading over around by the loading dock, or is he heading onto the boardwalk over the water?



Loading dock


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't forget it his daily ability to "win the game." If that the 4E version?



Are you kidding? I'm working even now to beef up a few encounters so you'll be adequately challenged. You don't need any magic bullets.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

All, I rediscovered that bit of Korvosan slang that I had shared in our original discussion thread. I copied it over to the Rogue's Gallery, and put in under the heading 'Hanouts and Role-playing Aids.' Use it at your leisure.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

Legildur,

I took a good close look at Edlin, and I don't have much to add. Obviously, at some point, I'm going to want a more completely detailed equipment list, but other than that...great.

One comment I did have. For this campaign, Eschew Materials is probably going to be wasted, because I'm likely to just handwave the non-pricy material components anyway. Frankly, that stuff is boring (except for providing more flavorful descriptions of spell-casting). So, if you want to choose something else, be my guest.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

stonegod,

Can you remind me why Coldan's got a +4 attack roll listed for his dagger?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod,
> 
> Can you remind me why Coldan's got a +4 attack roll listed for his dagger?



Because I like the number 4.

Its a typo, methinks. I couldn't figure why I had it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Because I like the number 4.
> 
> Its a typo, methinks. I couldn't figure why I had it.



Cool, thanks for fixing it!


----------



## Legildur (Mar 26, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> For this campaign, Eschew Materials is probably going to be wasted, .... So, if you want to choose something else, be my guest.



Cheers Mal.  I'll ponder it and decide in the next day or so.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 27, 2008)

Good grief, I finally made time today (two days later than the two hours I originally said) to double check the rg for Girri's spot and listen. Both go at +2 so I edited out the OOC portion of my post in the IC. I'm glad you all weren't stuck waiting on a combat post from me.

Mal, please, will you edit in a link to the RG in the OP of one of our two game threads? Makes it a LOT quicker for me to check stats if I don't have to wait for multiple pages to load on what is basically the equivalent of dial-up access.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Good grief, I finally made time today (two days later than the two hours I originally said) to double check the rg for Girri's spot and listen. Both go at +2 so I edited out the OOC portion of my post in the IC. I'm glad you all weren't stuck waiting on a combat post from me.
> 
> Mal, please, will you edit in a link to the RG in the OP of one of our two game threads? Makes it a LOT quicker for me to check stats if I don't have to wait for multiple pages to load on what is basically the equivalent of dial-up access.



Indeed, I will do so as soon as I'm able. This probably won't be today, as I am preparing for a very huge Immunology exam tonight. Maybe after the exam, we'll see how badly my brain hurts. 

Meanwhile, I see two votes for exploring the single door at the eastern end of the loading dock, so I'll start prepping an IC move to correspond with that course of action. 

With no rogue in the party, how do you guys want to handle doors generally?


----------



## stonegod (Mar 27, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With no rogue in the party, how do you guys want to handle doors generally?



Throw the diviner at them. If he dies, he wasn't any good. After all, he didn't see it coming.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2008)

What? Huh? Can you at least wait until he has used all of his spells???? Then you may as well throw him at the door!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 28, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With no rogue in the party, how do you guys want to handle doors generally?




Gadeann volunteers to kick them all in, at least for the first adventure. After he has his revenge upon Lamm, he may be less eager to force the doors open...

I must admit, though, that I do like the idea of throwing the diviner at them


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2008)

> With no rogue in the party, how do you guys want to handle doors generally?




Carefully.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2008)

Great, so if Edlin survives until 3rd level, it looks like he'll be learning Knock!

Or the party could spring for a wand of knock..

Seriously, no rogue in the party?? That's awkward!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 28, 2008)

All, I have added links to each of the game's threads into the OP of each. They are small and red, down in the bottom corner so as to be unobtrusive. I have also created a new signature with the same information. This should make navigation between threads easier. I should have done this long ago, sorry!


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 28, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Seriously, no rogue in the party?? That's awkward!



Perhaps an opportunity for future multi-classing for someone? We'll see how things play out...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 29, 2008)

I am in favor of going to the door that we initially chose down the stairs.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 29, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> All, I have added links to each of the game's threads into the OP of each. They are small and red, down in the bottom corner so as to be unobtrusive. I have also created a new signature with the same information. This should make navigation between threads easier. I should have done this long ago, sorry!



You rock, thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all, today is a pretty full day, so I likely won't be able to get a new turn posted until tonight. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 2, 2008)

All,

My son took ill with a messy flu bug on Monday night, and guess who is fortunate enough to have picked it up from him?

I apologize for the present lull. I'll post IC to move things along as soon as I feel better.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2008)

No problem Mal.  Try and get better!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope your munchkin is on the mend by now, Mal. How are you and the wife doing for sleep?


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I hope your munchkin is on the mend by now, Mal. How are you and the wife doing for sleep?



My son is feeling pretty much normal again, it seems. It was a short-lived, but nasty, flu bug. I'm feeling tons better myself, now. My wife and son have gone now to visit the grandparents for a couple of days so I can get caught up on some things for school (and rest too!)

Overall, things are lots better. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Rhun, did you ever get a chance to look over my comments on Gadeann's character sheet? (Back in post #210)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey Rhun, did you ever get a chance to look over my comments on Gadeann's character sheet? (Back in post #210)




Honestly...I totally missed that post. I'll get Gadeann's charsheet fixed up tonight.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 3, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Honestly...I totally missed that post. I'll get Gadeann's charsheet fixed up tonight.



That's fine!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 4, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> My son is feeling pretty much normal again, it seems. It was a short-lived, but nasty, flu bug. I'm feeling tons better myself, now. My wife and son have gone now to visit the grandparents for a couple of days so I can get caught up on some things for school (and rest too!)
> 
> Overall, things are lots better. Thanks for asking!




Good to hear it was short-lived and everybody's feeling better.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's fine!





Umm...I kinda forgot last night. So, I'll get Gadeann's character sheet updated this weekend.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 4, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Umm...I kinda forgot last night. So, I'll get Gadeann's character sheet updated this weekend.



No problem, Rhun.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 4, 2008)

All, it will probably be a bit of a slow weekend for me (going to see the folks), but I'd like to have Round 2 actions posted for everyone by Sunday night, and then I can advance the combat for Monday.

Thanks, and have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> All, it will probably be a bit of a slow weekend for me (going to see the folks), but I'd like to have Round 2 actions posted for everyone by Sunday night, and then I can advance the combat for Monday.





It will be a slow weekend for me, too (its my birthday weekend, and I'm sure my friends won't let me rest), but I've already posted Gadeann's round two actions, so I should be good.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 5, 2008)

I am making a 10-12 hour drive home on Sunday and will thus be out of the loop all day Sunday.

Some strange things have happened to me this week while on vacation. First off, I managed to get my conversion van utterly stuck sideways on the steep and narrow wooded lane that serves as my parents' drive. Took a freakin' tow truck to get out of that mess without rolling my vehicle. Then three days later, a tom turkey flew into my windshield, broke its neck, and cracked the glass. 

Springtime in upstate South Carolina--where mud and crazy mating wild turkeys prevail.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be around all weekend...not working again until Tuesday night.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, EvolutionKB, Lucky Edlin is a skinny human, not a dwarf!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 8, 2008)

> Hey, EvolutionKB, Lucky Edlin is a skinny human, not a dwarf




I realized that halfway through my post, and missed an adjective.  Oops!  Too late, too much drink, and too little sleep...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Good grief, I finally made time today (two days later than the two hours I originally said) to double check the rg for Girri's spot and listen. Both go at +2 so I edited out the OOC portion of my post in the IC. I'm glad you all weren't stuck waiting on a combat post from me.
> 
> Mal, please, will you edit in a link to the RG in the OP of one of our two game threads? Makes it a LOT quicker for me to check stats if I don't have to wait for multiple pages to load on what is basically the equivalent of dial-up access.




You can also click on the links in my signature for any page on which I have a post. The highlighted Orman Stahl is the link to our RG for this game.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 9, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> You can also click on the links in my signature for any page on which I have a post. The highlighted Orman Stahl is the link to our RG for this game.



Mal's signature block already has links to the IC, OOC and RG threads. In my settings it is only the first of Mal's posts on each page that show the sig, but you can change that.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2008)

Modified grapple instead of bull rush to push the giggler off the stairs? I'm fine with however you want to rule or resolve the action of course   . I'm assuming we're not still grappling because he took a swipe with his flail and therefore I can return the favor with my rapier.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 9, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Modified grapple instead of bull rush to push the giggler off the stairs? I'm fine with however you want to rule or resolve the action of course   . I'm assuming we're not still grappling because he took a swipe with his flail and therefore I can return the favor with my rapier.



I considered bull rush, but it seemed that would be more appropriate for a straight pushback. So, I went with a grapple mechanic. It was an on-the-fly ruling, so I might do it differently in the future, with further thought.

In any case, no grappling now, you're right. So, swing away, Merrill. Err, maybe thrust away is more appropriate?

Then again, maybe not...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, in taking a closer look at Gadeann's sheet, I have a few comments...
> 
> 1. Isn't Decipher Script a cross-class skill for Duskblades?




It shows on their list of class skills, page 21 of PHBII.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 2. Could you please include Armor Check Penalties in the relevant skill totals?




Done



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 3. Shouldn't Gadeann start play knowing only 2 0-level and 2 1st-level spells?




2 0-level and 2 1st-level, plus 1 0-level per point of intelligence bonus (page 19, first paragraph of Spells Known)



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 4. Can you include a line for # of spells per day per level? 3 daily of 0- and 1st-level each, if I'm not mistaken (including bonus for high INT).




Done



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 5. The cynic in me wonders why the dogslicer is medium sized if it was nicked off a goblin (size small)...he must have wielded it 2-handed.   It's fine, just something I noticed.




It could have been a longsword or something else, I just thought the dogslicer taken as trophy from a slain goblin was cool.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 6. There's still a line in there for pending bonus regional feat, but we aren't doing that now, so you might want to remove it.




Done


----------



## Legildur (Apr 10, 2008)

<grin> I wasn't necessarily expecting anyone to listen to Edlin's idea of shoving the half-orc into the vat, but it would have been very cinematic had it come off!

And it might be time to retire Edlin..... I mean he only had two offensive spells prepared (one of those a cantrip), and they both worked! Don't they say that you should go out on top?


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 10, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> <grin> I wasn't necessarily expecting anyone to listen to Edlin's idea of shoving the half-orc into the vat, but it would have been very cinematic had it come off!
> 
> And it might be time to retire Edlin..... I mean he only had two offensive spells prepared (one of those a cantrip), and they both worked! Don't they say that you should go out on top?



*cue Kenny Rogers music*

_You got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run_


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 10, 2008)

Rhun, thanks for the minor fixes to Gadeann's char. sheet. It looks like our discrepancies came from the fact that I was using the class summary from Crystal Keep, rather than the actual PHB2 (which is boxed up somewhere). CK's data is a little less than perfect, apparently. Anyhow, that should do it for now.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, thanks for the minor fixes to Gadeann's char. sheet. It looks like our discrepancies came from the fact that I was using the class summary from Crystal Keep, rather than the actual PHB2 (which is boxed up somewhere). CK's data is a little less than perfect, apparently. Anyhow, that should do it for now.





No problem...thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2008)

I almost regret that Karastro's Diplomacy check was so successful, it would have been fun to hear Coldan intimidate those kids!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I almost regret that Karastro's Diplomacy check was so successful, it would have been fun to hear Coldan intimidate those kids!




I'm sure we'll get to hear a lot of Coldan's "hell-talk" over the course of the adventure.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 11, 2008)

stonegod, see the very last sentence of the latest IC post...which was a last minute addition, and thus may have been missed. There are actually ropes available in the room. 

Of course, Coldan could still batter them unconscious, if preferred.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll get to hear a lot of Coldan's "hell-talk" over the course of the adventure.



We're all going there, you know. Coldan's sure of it. 


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, see the very last sentence of the latest IC post...which was a last minute addition, and thus may have been missed. There are actually ropes available in the room.
> 
> Of course, Coldan could still batter them unconscious, if preferred.



Plan is to tie them up first, only whack them senseless if we have to. Someone with a good Use Rope (or Dex) should do it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

> I almost regret that Karastro's Diplomacy check was so successful, it would have been fun to hear Coldan intimidate those kids!




It's what I do    ...but I really wanted to see what stonegod had come up with as well.    




> stonegod, see the very last sentence of the latest IC post...which was a last minute addition, and thus may have been missed. There are actually ropes available in the room.




I looked to see if I had any rope and I didn't.  Coldan does have some on his character sheet though.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

Aha! The kidnapped niece is here! We win, adventure's done.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 11, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Seeing everything taken care of with the prisoners, Coldan looks dispassionately at the family reunion below. Some hearts would have been taken in by the scene, warmed by the sight of such a joyous return. But not Coldan. That light had been long absent, with only the cold burn of the Hells to take its pace.
> 
> "Your kin must leave, lest she be used as collateral against you. Stay with her here or otherwise make sure she is safe; we have work to be done."




Coldan Killjoy.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Coldan Killjoy.




That sounds like something Gadeann might have said.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 12, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Coldan Killjoy.



Coldan gets it done, that's all.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2008)

Apologies for skipping three days without posting. We got busy working on our church house with the warmer weather this week--demo'd the bathroom, cleaned the upright piano in the sanctuary with Murphy's oil soap, swept dead rodents up (!!!), and bought a gleaming white new fridge and a shower. I had no idea an old piano had so many places it could collect mold, and was additionally quite surprised to find that the piano's wood is not espresso in color, but rather is golden brown. There must have been fifty years of dirt _caked_ on the back of that piano.

I was going to post essentially what Karastro posted, with the the diplomacy check. I have Girri hunting for the way down through the southern hold at the moment.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 12, 2008)

CB, no worries at all! I know things are busy for you with the house, so it would take a longer absence than that for me to be concerned. Glad to hear progress is being made on the big project.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 12, 2008)

> I was going to post essentially what Karastro posted, with the the diplomacy check. I have Girri hunting for the way down through the southern hold at the moment.




Sorry if I stole some of your thunder.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 12, 2008)

Not at all. I'm glad you followed through with another Diplomacy check.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 13, 2008)

Found a great token image for Coldan from the Paizo boards.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 13, 2008)

That pic certainly says 'Hellknight' through and through, yep.

I'll change Coldan's token for the next combat.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 14, 2008)

I threw together a list of loot recovered off of Lamm's henchmen and placed it in the relevant post of the rogue's gallery. FYI.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2008)

> Then, she dashes through the smashed door into the night, clutching his ring tightly.




The other kids are right outside, correct? I'm not heroically sending her off into the docks area of the city at night unescorted and alone without knowing where she's going right?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> The other kids are right outside, correct? I'm not heroically sending her off into the docks area of the city at night unescorted and alone without knowing where she's going right?





LOL. I thought this same exact thing.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, in game time, the other kids probably only departed a few moments before Di. I'm sure she can catch up with them. 

I won't make her fall to some nasty fate, I promise...


----------



## stonegod (Apr 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, in game time, the other kids probably only departed a few moments before Di. I'm sure she can catch up with them.
> 
> I won't make her fall to some nasty fate, I promise...



Can Coldan sneak out and scare them with stories of the Hells? Please?


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 15, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can Coldan sneak out and scare them with stories of the Hells? Please?



You sure you don't want to save that for Lamm?

(Besides, I'm not sure Orman wants anyone terrifying his niece further.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2008)

I think maybe I'm mistaken about something and would like to clear it up. After reading the ic, I've been of the belief that the child leader of the Little Lamms pointed down into the hold that I currently have Girri peering into. The boy said "down there" when asked where Gadrean Lamm was hiding. Since everyone else is exloring the other rooms, I suspect I've misunderstood either the layout of the room or what the boy said.

Anyone care to confirm or deny?


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can Coldan sneak out and scare them with stories of the Hells? Please?




No.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Anyone care to confirm or deny?



Coldan thoughts:
- The boy thinks the "boss" is down there. Of course, the boss could have went down there and moved around latter (like Giri is seeing).
- But, regardless, you make sure you back is clear before turning it. If that is where Lamm went, and (hopefully) its the only way out, he's not going anywhere until we make sure he's nod hiding somewhere else.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 16, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking Lamm wasn't there at all during the raid and that the only thing down the hold is "Gobblegut," whatever the blazes _that_ is.

**shivers**


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Right now I'm thinking Lamm wasn't there at all during the raid and that the only thing down the hold is "Gobblegut," whatever the blazes _that_ is.
> 
> **shivers**




I just hope we don't have to fight anything in the water!


----------



## stonegod (Apr 16, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I just hope we don't have to fight anything in the water!



Correction: *Under* the water. Coldan's not going to float with his kit.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Correction: *Under* the water. Coldan's not going to float with his kit.




I'm fairly certain Gadeann won't, either.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2008)

I am fairly certain I know what gobblegut is, but that would be ooc knowledge.  It would also be possible that the walkway leads to the barge and that is where Lamm is hiding.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I am fairly certain I know what gobblegut is, but that would be ooc knowledge.  It would also be possible that the walkway leads to the barge and that is where Lamm is hiding.



My guess [sblock]The crock he is shown next to in the players guide[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 16, 2008)

CB, the hold that Girri is peering into is exactly where Kester said Lamm hides out. The hold is also the very same where Orman's niece said her friend was sent to get eaten by Gobblegut. So, your girl is not on the wrong track at all. I think, as stonegod pointed out, the others simply want to explore the rest of this level before trying to go down below.

As for Gobblegut, the artwork in the player's guide would certainly seem to give a clue as to the nature of ol' Gobblegut, wouldn't it? But, as Evo said, that's strictly OOC knowledge for the moment.

New IC post later this evening.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2008)

knowledge local check for what local beasties that could gobble up a child would be?


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> knowledge local check for what local beasties that could gobble up a child would be?



There's no need for it, really. It looks like Orman already presented the most reasonable guesses in your latest IC post.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

As you discuss moving down into the hold below the fishery, please let me know exactly how you're going about it. Will you try to tie off the ropes (needing a Use Rope check), will somebody hold the end and lower the others down (needing a Strength check), etc?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 17, 2008)

Or maybe we should take Door Number Three and walk around the outside of the fishery to try to get in without overtly risking death-by-Gobblegut?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Or maybe we should take Door Number Three and walk around the outside of the fishery to try to get in without overtly risking death-by-Gobblegut?





If it is accessible from outside, then I think that sounds like a solid plan. We definitely don't want to give Lamm any chance to escape, though.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 18, 2008)

Lucky Edlin certainly won't be rolling the dice by entering the hold!!


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses, all. I just need to know whether Karastro will go below with Orman and Girri, or outside with Coldan and Edlin. What say you, Evo?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, switched from wired to wireless internet, and they had issues getting me connected.  Karastro will stay in his position above the hatch, with crossbow readied to fire if a hostile bursts from the water.  If the others seem to make it over okay, Karastro, will walk around the building and meet the others.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey all,

Sorry I was so quiet for most of yesterday. Some things came up that limited my free time. Everything looks like it's ready for me to push things along IC now, thanks! I'm not sure if I'll be able to get to it today, so hang in there until Sunday night if need be. Everyone, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I don't know what it is, but we just can't seem to keep the household healthy. All three of us have somehow picked up a nasty, nasty stomach virus. I think the worst is over, after a long night, but please understand if I don't get a new update posted today.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know what it is, but we just can't seem to keep the household healthy. All three of us have somehow picked up a nasty, nasty stomach virus. I think the worst is over, after a long night, but please understand if I don't get a new update posted today.





Get some rest and get better. This has been a horrible year so far for sickness and such. I had some nasty lung junk two weeks ago, and I've still got a bit of a cough from it. 

We're a patient folk. We'll wait for yout post.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I want to thank you for your patience, first of all. The current situation is that everyone in the house is feeling a lot better (this was the ugliest flu bug I've seen in years), but it's taking some time to regain strength after so long with no food and little rest. Our one-year-old is recovering a little more slowly, and we still have to be careful about what we feed him.

Now, my situation: some of you from previous games may recall that I am working on a Doctorate of Pharmacy degree. Well, finals are next week, and after being so sick, I am woefully behind on preparing for them. I need to get my nose to the grindstone to get caught up, and that's going to mean a couple more days without a post from me, I'm afraid. My goal is to get something up on Friday. Failing that, I am confident I can post over the weekend, which will get us back on track for next week. 

I want everyone to know that I'm not going away, or losing focus. I really enjoy this game, and it will pick up again as soon as I've got Real Life back in hand.

Thanks again for understanding!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 23, 2008)

Good to hear that you guys are on the mend. Hope your semester comes to a smooth finish, and soon. Maybe we could all wait til after your finals and then gradually ease back into posting. 

Thanks for letting us know up front what your situation is; knowing what I can expect is comforting.

Good luck on finals!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to thank you for your patience, first of all. The current situation is that everyone in the house is feeling a lot better (this was the ugliest flu bug I've seen in years), but it's taking some time to regain strength after so long with no food and little rest. Our one-year-old is recovering a little more slowly, and we still have to be careful about what we feed him.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear you are all getting better health wise. We appreciate the heads up on the non posting.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 1, 2008)

Ugh, where did the last week go? My head hurts. :\

Seriously, final exams are kicking my tail. 

Only two more left now, Pathophysiology tomorrow (Thurs) and Pharmaceutics on Friday.

Then we can get back to business. As always, thanks for being great and patient and understanding.  Talk to you soon.

Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 1, 2008)

Keep going strong!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 6, 2008)

Bump  



How were exams? Anyone else in the throes of end-of-semester anxiety?


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> How were exams? Anyone else in the throes of end-of-semester anxiety?




Nope...though I keep thinking I should go back to school for my Master's. Maybe one of these days. I remember going to school full time and working full time; it isn't very much fun.


----------



## stonegod (May 6, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> How were exams? Anyone else in the throes of end-of-semester anxiety?



These days, I'm the giver, not the receiver. BWAHAHAA!

Err... don't mind Dr. Professor over here...


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 6, 2008)

Exams are all over for me as well.  I am thinking and going back and getting another degree.  My employer will pay for schooling if it is job related.


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> , Pathophysiology tomorrow (Thurs) and Pharmaceutics on Friday.




Now you're just making words up.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 10, 2008)

Everyone, I'm afraid I'm going to have to do the thing I didn't want to do...put this game on hold for the immediate future.

You'd think that with the end of the semester I would have more time to post. The past week has taught me that it's not going to be that way. I've found a work opportunity for the summer that I can't pass up...we need the money, frankly. But, there's a long commute involved, and it's going to leave me with little enough time for my family this summer, let alone leisure activities like gaming. I just don't think it's fair to keep you all waiting for posts that may or not be coming, so I'm going to put things on hold for now. Hopefully, not forever.

But, as promised, I'm not disappearing without word. I wanted to let you all know.

Thanks for everything, and we'll see what the future holds.

-Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 10, 2008)

Nuts. Bummer.

Thanks for letting us know, Mal. I'll be here in the future should you mosey forth to resume the game. Enjoy your job and the summer months!


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2008)

I'll be around.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

I too shall be around.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 13, 2008)

All,

Thanks for all the offers to stick around!

Don't read too much into my next question right now, but I wanted to solicit your opinions. Would you still be interested in continuing as players in the game if we move to a 'semi-regular' posting schedule for the summer? That is to say, there will always be the possibility of fairly long gaps (possibly a week or more) between posts, but I'll still try to get one in when I can. It would all depend on my work schedule. Or, would that be too difficult to try to follow and maintain interest? Opinions welcome.

I ask because I know I'll have lots more time to run this game in August when the school semester starts back up. (It seems strange, I know, but I find myself planted in the computer lab when I have breaks between classes.) So, I'm quite sure I don't want this thing to die altogether.

What do you think?


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2008)

I'll certainly keep my eyes open. If the thread is active, I'll take a look.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

I'm generally on EN World for a while everyday, at least during the week. So with that said, I am fine with a semi-regular game. If I see a post, I'll respond to it. And I'll roleplay with the others as much as possible to keep the thread active, too.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> Thanks for all the offers to stick around!
> 
> ...




I'm game for it.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2008)

I prefer more regular than semi-regular, but lulls happen. My subscription will ping whenever there's an update.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 18, 2008)

Well, with a little more time at the new summer job under my belt, I'm getting more optimistic that there will be some time for gaming this summer after all. I think part of it was just me going through an adjustment period. That's not to say there won't be some lulls here and there...hopefully, not a month long, though.  I just don't want this game to die (or be put on hold until August, as the case may be)...the players and the adventure are just too good. So, let's do what we can, yes?

Having said that, there is a new IC post up as we speak!

As always, thank you all for your patience with your erratic, but sincere, DM.

-Mal


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 18, 2008)

I am certainly up for more and will recommence more regular checks of the game. Summertime light posting works for me.


----------



## Legildur (May 19, 2008)

Saw the IC post, just have to wait for Stongod to post before I decide on Edlin's action.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2008)

Evolution,

Hey, I know this way late in the game, and out of the blue, but I spotted two very small corrections to make for Karastro's character sheet.

He should have a -1 damage penalty for his ranged dagger attack (STR mod still applies for thrown weapons) and also his Grapple mod should be -1 (again, due to the STR penalty).

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 20, 2008)

Voadam,

This is extremely belated, but I'm finally having a careful look over Orman's character sheet. I need your help with a couple of things.

One, I think his Will save should be +3, due to the bonus conferred by choice of trait.

Second, I can't get his skill totals to come out at all. Can you break down your rank assignments in greater detail for me? (16 ranks to spend, I believe.)

Thank you!


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2008)

Will save:
Swashbuckler 1: +0
Wis 8: -1
Trait missing daughter +1
Iron Will +2

+0 -1 +1 +2 = +2

Skills
Swashbuckler 4x4 (four base skill points for the class, he's not a fighter so this might be the source of the skill point discrepancy in your calculations)
12 int 4x1
human 4x1
craft bonus 4x1

Bluff +4 (4 ranks)
Craft Haiku +3 (4 ranks bonus craft -1 wis)
Diplomacy +4 (4 ranks)
Knowledge Local +3 (2 ranks (4 skill points cross class) +1 int)
Knowledge Nobility +3 (2 ranks (4 skill points cross class) +1 int)
Sense Motive +3 (4 ranks -1 wis)
Tumble +7 (4 ranks +3 dex)

Every skill is maxed out for easy computation.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2008)

Voadam,

Feh, I looked at the lines of your sheet wrong, so I had the wrong numbers entered into my app. for his INT and WIS. Hence, my difficulties. Thanks for setting me straight. 

Having said that, I still wonder if there aren't a couple of issues. I think Craft skills are modified by INT not WIS, right? And, bucklers carry a -1 AC penalty, so I'd prefer to see that reflected in the Tumble total.

Thanks for taking the time to go over it.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...




Correct on both counts (I guess I was thinking of profession when I did out the craft numbers), I will adjust my rogue gallery entry appropriately.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2008)

everything is fixed on my end


----------



## Malvoisin (May 22, 2008)

Rhun, Voadam, CB: If your group is going to try through the door below the fishery, please let me know your approach...stealthy, violent, etc.

Evo, Legildur, stonegod: Since it is obvious that the boardwalk approach to the barge is not very stable, please let me know how you intend to proceed, if at all.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, Voadam, CB: If your group is going to try through the door below the fishery, please let me know your approach...stealthy, violent, etc.





That is Gadeann's plan. And he'll be stealthy, at least as much as possible. His Move Silently would be +0 (+2 dex, -2 ACP); if the door is locked, however, he will convert back to brute force mode, using his axe to chop down the door.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 22, 2008)

Rhun, sounds good! I'll hold off a little longer to make it so IC, just in case Girri or Orman have dissenting opinion.

Meanwhile, what's going on up above with the other half of the party?


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2008)

Coldan's staying back until the others cross. Then he *might* cross. But probably not.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan's staying back until the others cross. Then he *might* cross. But probably not.





Trying to swim in heavy armor really sucks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Trying to swim in heavy armor really sucks!



Yeah...it's a real drag.


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Trying to swim in heavy armor really sucks!



It's a weighty problem....

Edlin will cross once the boardwalk is clear of others. Not sure what Coldan is going to do!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Edlin will cross once the boardwalk is clear of others. Not sure what Coldan is going to do!



OK, we'll see what Evo wants Karastro to do, then go from there.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2008)

Girri wants to use stealth to go through the door. As she's currently third in line, she will remain behind Orman and Gadaenn. I believe she has a dagger out (from an earlier IC post I made for her).


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2008)

Coldan will stay back here and guard. He'll only cross if its absolutely necessary. Drowning != fun.


----------



## Legildur (May 23, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan will stay back here and guard. He'll only cross if its absolutely necessary. Drowning != fun.



And for Edlin, hand-to-hand fighting != fun.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2008)

I'm still waiting for something to jump up out of the water with improved grab and bite the lead person. 

So Orman'll warily and quietly take the lead.

I will steal all of Gadean's glory!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 23, 2008)

Everyone, thanks for your responses. I've got all I need now to advance things substantively IC, for both groups.

The bad news is that today is a very full day, due to a long shift at work. I may be able to post IC tonight after work, depending on how tired I am. Otherwise, it will be over the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 23, 2008)

For a rarity, I actually have plans this weekend that do not entail working on the house or watching children while someone else works on the house. We'll be away Sunday and Monday.

On another note, the metal roofing for our house arrived on Wednesday. We are 3800.00 poorer but have a spiffy red roof. Delightful!  And dry!  Now, if only we could get the family of squirrels out of the sanctuary...we caught one baby squirrel and released it. The other, we heard squeaking and saw scurry across the floor behind a bank of boxes but have yet to trap.  As it turned out, baby squirrels are soft and--once caught--surprisingly docile.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will steal all of Gadean's glory!




Gadeann will laugh when Orman falls before the enemy, and then take the glory back when he defeats the foe!


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2008)

All, things are tough for me right now, as I'm sure you've guessed. Hang in there.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 23, 2008)

<grin> I'm still here.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

I, too, am still here.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2008)

I as well.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I as well.



Yup.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2008)

While Mal's busy (though I he's still around), just thought I'd post something I asked for in the ENWorld Free Character Portrait Thread:



Rhun, Legildur, Voadam, and Mal should all recognize our old friend.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 30, 2008)

Geez, don't check the site for a week and they go and get an entire new vBulletin!

I'm here. I'll need to familiarize myself with the new interface on the site, though. Looks like there might be some new buttons to play with.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that a pic of old Mad Col? I must say, I really miss his antics!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Is that a pic of old Mad Col? I must say, I really miss his antics!



Arr, it so be. He be work'n on t'fiftheen'th level 'ere in my 'ome ST game now, mak'n all sorts of deals w' the outsiders. 'Course, he be know'n which side is better of that bargain, he does!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2008)

**Casts Resurrect** (again)

At long last, there is a new IC post up! And, it's a pretty good one. Time to settle the score... 

Seriously, thank you all for bearing with my issues this summer. I really do think we're ready to get this thing moving regularly again. Game on!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice...welcome back, Mal.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2008)

Q1: Can us folk hear the combat?
Q2: How do we get down there?  [Its been a while]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Q1: Can us folk hear the combat?
> Q2: How do we get down there?  [Its been a while]




1: I'll address this IC, after a round of combat has passed. Coldan would have been able to hear Gadeann's poleaxe chopping down the door, certainly, so he could respond to that, if you deem it appropriate to his character.

2: The way below is down through the bay opening on the fishery floor. Gadeann, Orman, and Girri climbed down with the use of a rope, then proceeded along the slippery boardwalk to the door. No other way below is known. From Coldan's current spot, it's about 175 feet to get back in to the bay opening, then a climb down the rope, then another 30 feet along the gangplanks below.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Very nice...welcome back, Mal.




Thank you, it feels great!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2008)

I was just wondering if someone peering down from the planks above could lower themselves down to the planks below (they seem to be directly below each other?).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 16, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I was just wondering if someone peering down from the planks above could lower themselves down to the planks below (they seem to be directly below each other?).




Interesting idea. The adventure doesn't mention this avenue specifically at any point, but in looking at the maps, it does look like it should be possible. Just don't forget that the upper boardwalk has shown many signs of instability as people have passed to and fro upon it.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 16, 2008)

It was either that or kick/chop my way through the floor. 

Where is Coldan on the map?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 16, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Where is Coldan on the map?










You Are Here

(Coldan, nervous about taking an unwanted dip in the river, hung back while Edlin and Karastro headed across the boardwalk to check out the barge.)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2008)

*hint hint*

Harrow points are in post 194 on page 6

You can get a +10 to speed for the entire encounter for 1 harrow point.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2008)

A quick question on spending harrow points, can we spend them all at once (getting say a +2 dodge bonus and +10 movement for the encounter for three harrow points, for example).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 16, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Harrow points are in post 194 on page 6



You mean 'ere? Links good.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 17, 2008)

Voadam said:


> A quick question on spending harrow points, can we spend them all at once (getting say a +2 dodge bonus and +10 movement for the encounter for three harrow points, for example).




Sure, you could do that!

edit: And did, apparently!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 17, 2008)

Evo, you forced my hand just a bit, with Karastro's action IC. But, it's okay.  It stands to reason that with the door being chopped down and people talking/shouting below, those above would hear and be able to respond. So, Coldan and Edlin can also take action in response to the outbreak of combat below.

I'm going to wait just a bit more before advancing things, in hopes of seeing a post for Coldan, Edlin, and Girri. I realize that with such a long hiatus, not everyone has necessarily noticed that we are rolling again.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2008)

Folks, I'll be updating the IC thread tonight after I get home from work, NPCing anybody who needs it. Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2008)

Round one of the combat against Lamm has been posted. Hang tight, I've got a separate post coming up with results for Coldan and Karastro.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2008)

I assume we're in too deep to stand (i.e., I have to swim or suffer the consequences)?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2008)

stonegod said:


> I assume we're in too deep to stand (i.e., I have to swim or suffer the consequences)?




Yup, sorry.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2008)

Legildur,

From Edlin's position on the upper walkway, it's about 10 feet down to the water's surface. So, he wouldn't be able to reach the swimmers just with his arm.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2008)

Malvoisin said:


> Legildur,
> 
> From Edlin's position on the upper walkway, it's about 10 feet down to the water's surface. So, he wouldn't be able to reach the swimmers just with his arm.



Mmmm.  Well he wouldn't be carrying any rope - not strong enough to make any real use of it.

Not sure what other options he has open????


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2008)

How big is the beast? Medium, Large, other?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2008)

stonegod said:


> How big is the beast? Medium, Large, other?




It's a medium shark.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2008)

Malvoisin said:


> It's a medium shark.



Crazy plan time, activate!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2008)

stonegod said:


> Crazy plan time, activate!





I'm beginining to think Coldan is as crazy as old Col! Also, shouldn't your STR count as part of your grapple bonus?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2008)

Rhun said:


> I'm beginining to think Coldan is as crazy as old Col! Also, shouldn't your STR count as part of your grapple bonus?



Col's crazy, Coldan's determined (and desperate).

His grapple is +3, but you take a -2 in water... assuming you make the Swim check. If he fails, he can't even attempt it. Grr...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 21, 2008)

We're back up and running, eh? Cool beans. I'll try for a post for Girri tonight. Took me a loooooong time to pull up ENWorld just now.

News from my end: my husband was accepted as an M.Div student, so we'll be relocating to Louisville in August. I hope we will have connectivity in our campus housing. I remain somewhat frustrated by the iPhone's small keypad and my lack of a high-speed connection.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 21, 2008)

I posted for Girri and will continue to check in daily.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all, 

I was able to post a round of the shark fight this morning, but then I couldn't access the website any more (kept getting server timeouts). Sorry about that, I should have a new round for the battle vs. Lamm up in a bit.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 23, 2008)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was able to post a round of the shark fight this morning, but then I couldn't access the website any more (kept getting server timeouts). Sorry about that, I should have a new round for the battle vs. Lamm up in a bit.



Hi Mal, I posted in the IC thread asking about the possibility of Edlin using the delay action during that round to help Karastro?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 23, 2008)

Legildur said:


> Hi Mal, I posted in the IC thread asking about the possibility of Edlin using the delay action during that round to help Karastro?




Sure, that seems reasonable. I'll include this in my next post for the shark battle.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2008)

Should things pick up soon, I'll be on vacation the 7th--13th. Coldan will punch/grapple/whatever until he can't (then he'll just drown).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't worry, stonegod! Gadeann to the rescue!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 7, 2008)

Just a friendly hand wave from me.  Hi, everyone.  We moved from Indiana to Louisville, KY on Monday.  Ye olde husbande has started seminary.

I had been in the dregs of a depression for the past four or five months but now that we have new digs (and high-speed internet complimentary of our new apartment on campus!) I am feeling much more my old self.  Ah, the joy of typing 90 wpm on a full-on keyboard, vice the cramped agony of hunting and pecking for 10 months on an iPhone keypad.

It turns out that salty beach air, when combined with the humidity of sitting in a cardboard box in transit for two months, ruins a motherboard.  We had to buy a new CPU yesterday, despite my best effort to clean the circuitry on the old unit.

Yes, I am one happy woman.    New apartment with AC, clean running water, beautiful city, and new computer!  I confess it, I am a creature of the material realm.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2008)

Well congratulations CB! That sounds like a pretty significant improvement in circumstances. And damaged goods is ALWAYS an acceptable reason for an upgrade.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2008)

Guys, apologies for this latest lull. I should have something new posted later this evening.

CB, glad to hear things are looking up for you and yours!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad things are better for you CB.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm back!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 12, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:


> I'm back!




Glad to see you're back Evo! I trust you had a nice time on your honeymoon.

Everyone, I apologize again for this latest lull. I hope to have a new post up tonight.

On a positive note, my last day of work for the summer is this Saturday the 16th. I start back up with classes on August 25th...which means lots of down time between classes in the computer lab!  So, things should be picking up.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 12, 2008)

Malvoisin said:


> I start back up with classes on August 25th...which means lots of down time between classes in the computer lab!  So, things should be picking up.



I'll make sure I check back regularly between 16-25!!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2008)

malvoisin said:


> on a positive note, my last day of work for the summer is this saturday the 16th. I start back up with classes on august 25th...which means lots of down time between classes in the computer lab!  so, things should be picking up.




woot!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2008)

New post up IC now! Hail, hail, the gang's all here!

Will it be enough to save the others from a watery grave?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

You know, this whole encounter has worked out very strangely...Gadeann, Orman and Girri meet Lamm and Gobblegut, and mostly defeat them without issue; meanwhile, Coldan, Edlin and Karastro fall in the water and are on the verge of being slain by a shark. LOL. This really developed in some unforseen ways.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

Now that I dove into the water to stab the shark its time to ask what rules you are using to govern underwater fighting.

In particular of note, Orman has no knife or spiked gauntlet but the rapier is a piercing/thrusting weapon.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Glad to see you're back Evo! I trust you had a nice time on your honeymoon.
> 
> Everyone, I apologize again for this latest lull. I hope to have a new post up tonight.
> 
> On a positive note, my last day of work for the summer is this Saturday the 16th. I start back up with classes on August 25th...which means lots of down time between classes in the computer lab!  So, things should be picking up.





9 months. 
Sigh. 
So abandoned again as Nate moves on to start different games.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 7, 2009)

<shrug> after reading the Rev/Mandy thread/debacle, this seems small time to me.

Still, I was enjoying the game.  I've run out of energy myself to join another game (as Thanee can attest to) due to life being increasingly busy, but I'm still playing in and enjoying one of Rhun's games.

But thanks Voadam for pointing this out nonetheless.


----------

